# Yeti SB5C und SB6C



## active-bikes (31. Oktober 2015)

Hier kann alles rein was mit den beiden Modellen zu tun hat.
Technische Fragen, Bilder, Erfrahrungen......
Bin selber Bikedealer und will versuchen euch mit Infos und Rat zu Seite zu stehen.

Letzte Woche kamen 2 Limited Modelle, von denen es weltweit nur 250 Stück gibt....


----------



## Ghost---rider (3. November 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost---rider (3. November 2015)

Anhang anzeigen 433711 Anhang anzeigen 433711​


----------



## Ghost---rider (3. November 2015)

Ghost---rider schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 433711 Anhang anzeigen 433711


Im Vinschgau


----------



## AlexMC (4. November 2015)

Und wer findet jetzt die Unterschiede zwischen den 3 Bildern


----------



## fone (4. November 2015)

Ich sitze jetzt 2 Stunden davor. Ich kann nichts finden.
Die Grashalme sind auf jeden Fall alle identisch!


----------



## Kongo-Joe (5. November 2015)

Hi, hab mir selber letztes Jahr im Dezember ein sb6c zugelegt. War teilweise im Renneinsatz, und demnach nicht immer zimperlich damit gefahren.

Noch im März diesen jahres ist mir dann ein Riss an der oberen rechten Dämpferaufnahme aufgefallen und später oberhalb des infinity-links. Ich dachte mir soweit so gut (oder auch schlecht), vllt wars ein Materialfehler. Auf Garantie hab ich Problemlos nen neuen hauptrahmen bekommen. Später dann mit nem kumpel unterhalten, der ebenfalls ein sb6c fährt - und siehe da: an den exakt gleichen stellen die Risse!
Im nachgang hab ich jetzt auch noch am Hinterbau, kettenstrebe links unterhalb, einen Riss festgestellt. Wenn ich jetzt auch noch nen neuen Hinterbau bekomm, werd ich den Rahmen wahrscheinlich verkaufen. 

Fest steht allerdings, dass das sb6c vom fahrgefühl das mit abstand beste rad ist auf dem ich je gesessen bin. Aber bei einem absoluten high-end rahmen dürfen eigentlich keine Risse auftreten. Von dem her bin ich durchaus enttäuscht von yeti, da es wohl kein einzelfall bei mir war.


----------



## Kongo-Joe (5. November 2015)

Hi, hab mir selber letztes Jahr im Dezember ein sb6c zugelegt. War teilweise im Renneinsatz, und demnach nicht immer zimperlich damit gefahren.

Noch im März diesen jahres ist mir dann ein Riss an der oberen rechten Dämpferaufnahme aufgefallen und später oberhalb des infinity-links. Ich dachte mir soweit so gut (oder auch schlecht), vllt wars ein Materialfehler. Auf Garantie hab ich Problemlos nen neuen hauptrahmen bekommen. Später dann mit nem kumpel unterhalten, der ebenfalls ein sb6c fährt - und siehe da: an den exakt gleichen stellen die Risse!
Im nachgang hab ich jetzt auch noch am Hinterbau, kettenstrebe links unterhalb, einen Riss festgestellt. Wenn ich jetzt auch noch nen neuen Hinterbau bekomm, werd ich den Rahmen wahrscheinlich verkaufen. 

Fest steht allerdings, dass das sb6c vom fahrgefühl das mit abstand beste rad ist auf dem ich je gesessen bin. Aber bei einem absoluten high-end rahmen dürfen eigentlich keine Risse auftreten. Von dem her bin ich durchaus enttäuscht von yeti, da es wohl kein einzelfall bei mir war.


----------



## Ghost---rider (5. November 2015)

Kongo-Joe schrieb:


> Hi, hab mir selber letztes Jahr im Dezember ein sb6c zugelegt. War teilweise im Renneinsatz, und demnach nicht immer zimperlich damit gefahren.
> 
> Noch im März diesen jahres ist mir dann ein Riss an der oberen rechten Dämpferaufnahme aufgefallen und später oberhalb des infinity-links. Ich dachte mir soweit so gut (oder auch schlecht), vllt wars ein Materialfehler. Auf Garantie hab ich Problemlos nen neuen hauptrahmen bekommen. Später dann mit nem kumpel unterhalten, der ebenfalls ein sb6c fährt - und siehe da: an den exakt gleichen stellen die Risse!
> Im nachgang hab ich jetzt auch noch am Hinterbau, kettenstrebe links unterhalb, einen Riss festgestellt. Wenn ich jetzt auch noch nen neuen Hinterbau bekomm, werd ich den Rahmen wahrscheinlich verkaufen.
> ...


Na da bin ich mal gespannt, hab das SB6c seit März und bin damit auch ganz schön heftig unterwegs, viel in den Alpen, Saalbach-Hinterglemm, Vinschgau und das mit 100kg+Rucksack . Hab noch nichts an Rissen feststellen können. Lediglich die schlecht gedichteten Lager im Switch-Link, laufen nach nur 6 Monaten rauh.


----------



## active-bikes (6. November 2015)

Ein paar Kleinigkeiten wurden an den 2016er Rahmen verändert. Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass die durch Erfahrungen die Schwachpunkte immer mehr verbessern.
Verkaufe schon seit einigen Jahren dicke Bikes, hatte schon viele Hersteller und muss resümieren, dass es immer mal wieder Rahmenrisse gibt. Egal von welchem Hersteller.
Irgendwo ist immer das schwächste Glied in der Kette. 
Ride on !

Bald läuft nochmal eins Neues....


----------



## Kongo-Joe (6. November 2015)

Joa mal schauen wies mit dem neuen rahmen aussieht...
Hier mal ein bild von der linken kettenstrebe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost---rider (6. November 2015)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Ein paar Kleinigkeiten wurden an den 2016er Rahmen verändert. Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass die durch Erfahrungen die Schwachpunkte immer mehr verbessern.
> Verkaufe schon seit einigen Jahren dicke Bikes, hatte schon viele Hersteller und muss resümieren, dass es immer mal wieder Rahmenrisse gibt. Egal von welchem Hersteller.
> Irgendwo ist immer das schwächste Glied in der Kette.
> Ride on !
> ...


Aber der Yeti SB6c-Rahmen ist doch um ein vielfaches schöner als der Nomad, wobei mir der alte Nomadrahmen besser gefallen hat. Hast du vielleicht eine Idee was man gegen die schlecht gedichteten Hauptlager im Switchlink tun kann ?


----------



## Kompostman (7. November 2015)

Hier meines:


----------



## Tobiwan (7. November 2015)

Purer Neid!


----------



## 2o83 (7. November 2015)

Dem schließe ich mich an! Saugeil!


----------



## active-bikes (7. November 2015)

@Ghost Rider:

Hab den Hinterbau noch nicht zerlegt. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind das Lager mit Abdeckungen aus Metall. Die sind nicht wirklich dicht. Da das in der Regel Normlager sind, kann man die gegen 2RSR Lager tauschen. Die sind dann beidseitig gedichtet.
Hab ich bei den Nomads und Bronsons auch so gemacht, dann kann man die Schmiernippel zwar nicht mehr gebrauchen, aber die Lager halten länger.


----------



## Ghost---rider (7. November 2015)

Hab da noch ein Problemchen.
Die Gummimanschetten die um die Zughüllen an der Rahmendurchführung angebracht sind, sind nicht wasserdicht. ich muss regelmäßig das eigedrungene Wasser wieder ablassen. Ich reinige nur mit Wasser und Bürste, also kein Hochdruckreiniger.
Kann in ein Carbonrahmen ein kleines Loch, zur Entwässerung gebohrt werden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (7. November 2015)

Das sehe ich auch als eines der Probleme an dem Rahmen.
Bohren..... Hmmmmm


----------



## Kongo-Joe (8. November 2015)

Ghost---rider schrieb:


> Hab da noch ein Problemchen.
> Die Gummimanschetten die um die Zughüllen an der Rahmendurchführung angebracht sind, sind nicht wasserdicht. ich muss regelmäßig das eigedrungene Wasser wieder ablassen. Ich reinige nur mit Wasser und Bürste, also kein Hochdruckreiniger.
> Kann in ein Carbonrahmen ein kleines Loch, zur Entwässerung gebohrt werden ?




Gleiches problem hab ich auch. Hat mich bislang zwei verrostete steuersätze gekosttet. Hab daraufhin alle leitungen aussen entlang verlegt (da kleppert dann auch nichts im rahmen mehr). Seitdem hab ich da ruhe, was das wasser im rahmen angeht. Nur im sitzrohr sammelt sich durch die "stealth"-seatpost leitung ein bisschen wasser. Das geht aber komplett raus, wenn man das bike nachm schrubben kurz aufn kopf stellt.


----------



## Ghost---rider (8. November 2015)

Dann muss ich diesbezüglich mal Yeticicles  anschreiben, was die dazu meinen


----------



## Kompostman (8. November 2015)

Weiß einer von euch welchen Rise der RaceFace Lenker auf der Geburtstagsedition hat?


----------



## active-bikes (9. November 2015)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Weiß einer von euch welchen Rise der RaceFace Lenker auf der Geburtstagsedition hat?


Der hat 10mm Rise.

Das Wasserproblem haben alle Räder ohne Bohrung im Tretlagergehäuse.
Wenn ihr den Hersteller fragt, ob das O.K. ist ein Loch in den Rahmen zu bohren, wird sicher jeder sagen, dass die Garantie erlischt.
Das das Tretlagergehäuse im mittleren Bereich keiner nenenswerten Belastung ausgesetzt ist, stellt das zumindet technisch gesehen kein Problem dar. 
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich ein Radhersteller querstellt und den Rahmen nicht ersetzt wenn ein kleines Loch im Gehäuse ist.


----------



## Zweiradahrer (9. November 2015)

Ist der Tretlagerbreich beim SB6C nicht geschlossenen, bzw hat zum Unterrohr keine Öffnung? War zumindest beim SB66c so, da hatte ich immer Wasser im Unterrohr und konnte dass nur durch die Flaschenhaltergewinde raus schütteln. 
Was ein scheiß!


----------



## active-bikes (9. November 2015)

Beim aktuellen SB6C ist das Unterrohr mit dem Tretlagergehäuse verbunden...


----------



## Kompostman (9. November 2015)

@active-bikes 
Danke.


----------



## 8664 (9. November 2015)

Nach 4MT gebrauch.


----------



## Ghost---rider (9. November 2015)

Kompostman schrieb:


> @active-bikes
> Danke.


Dem Dank schließe ich mich an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost---rider (9. November 2015)

8664 schrieb:


> Nach 4MT gebrauch.


Wenn das nach 4 Monaten noch nicht zu sehen wäre, würde das bedeuten in dieser Zeit keinen Spass mit dem Bike gehabt zu haben


----------



## active-bikes (9. November 2015)

Gut gerockt die Kiste !


----------



## 8664 (9. November 2015)

also das mit Wasser sagt mir jetzt nichts... der sb6c fährt seit 4mt ca 4000 tiefen meter pro Woche.. von hoch alpin illhorn bis flow visp und Schotter jeizinen.. muss schon sagen nicht ein millimeter spiel irgendwo und habe nie was nachgezogen am rahmen!! nur die Farbe ist mager!
aber bei yeti ist es bekannt dass die sb6c grün farbprobleme haben, so bekomme ich ein 16er rahmen als Garantie. einziger wermutstropfn muss ein neues 148 Boot rad kaufen..


----------



## diggi* (10. November 2015)

just arrived


----------



## 8664 (10. November 2015)

schade dass das turquoise nicht mehr das ist wo es mal war...


----------



## diggi* (10. November 2015)

sieht in echt deutlich mehr nach türkis aus , auf Bildern ist es meist immer eher hellblau


----------



## mrwulf (12. November 2015)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Hier meines:


Die Geburtstagsedition wird als Build Kit ausgeliefert? Cool...


----------



## diggi* (13. November 2015)

Bereit zur ersten Ausfahrt


----------



## osbow (13. November 2015)

Ab in den Wald damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweiradahrer (13. November 2015)

Will ich auch mal...
SB6C 2015er Gr L.


----------



## 8664 (13. November 2015)

mal was gefilmt mit dem sb6c

<iframe src="https://player.vimeo.com/video/137017906" width="500" height="281" frameborder="0" webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen></iframe> <p><a href="



">Wallis secret spot</a> from <a href="https://vimeo.com/user1950206">8664</a> on <a href="https://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


----------



## 8664 (16. November 2015)

Sb6c speed.


----------



## 8664 (16. November 2015)

das sb6c ist einfach nur HOT...


----------



## mrwulf (16. November 2015)

8664 schrieb:


> das sb6c ist einfach nur HOT...



Schöne Bilder und Videos. Die Farbe ist auch klasse!


----------



## bikino (22. November 2015)

Ich habe mir ein SB 6C gekauft möchte von der Serien Ausstattung abweichen, hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit zwei Ketteblättern 22/36.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## active-bikes (22. November 2015)

Es gibt keine Möglichkeit einen Umwerfer zu montieren. 
Bist du dir sicher, dass du 2x10 brauchst ? Für die Kategorie von Fahrrad finde ich das ziemlich unnötig.


----------



## bikino (22. November 2015)

Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, bei den 2015 Model ist es nur auf Bestellung bei den 2016er anscheinend bei allen.

Die Bohrungen sind mit weißen Abdeckkäppchen auf der Innenseite von der Schwinge. Nicht leicht zu entdecken wenn man es nicht weiß.

Zum Thema ob man es braucht….nun ja wenn ich nach mehreren Stunden dann am Anstieg mich quäle, bin ich froh um jedes Körnchen was ich sparen kann.

Bevor ich mich zum Kauf entschieden habe bin ich ein Tag das sb5C mit 30 Kettenblatt, und 1 Tag das sb6C mit 32 Kettenblatt probe gefahren

Bei einfach fehlt mir 1 gang unten, und 1-2 Gänge oben raus….es geht ohne Frage auch mit 11fach.

Aber mit zweifach geht es für mich besser.


----------



## Ghost---rider (25. November 2015)

bikino schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ein SB 6C gekauft möchte von der Serien Ausstattung abweichen, hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit zwei Ketteblättern 22/36.


Als ich mir das SB 6c neu hatte, wollte ich auch noch auf zweifach wechseln. Nach ein paar Ausfahrten haben für mich die Vorzüge überwogen und fahre jetzt mit einem dreißiger Kettenblatt. Zudem hatte ich aber auch mal en Gedanken zweifach ohne Umwerfer zu fahren, also nur m Notfall von Hand die Kette auf das Kleinere Kettenblatt zu legen. Ob das funktionieren würde-keine Ahnung.


----------



## bikino (26. November 2015)

Super Wahl erst mal Ghost rider, gewöhnen tut man sich daran.

Ich möchte das Yeti in seiner Bandbreite noch etwas ziehen, deswegen „versuche“ ich das Gewicht zu drücken, und die 500 % zu knacken.


----------



## mamu89 (2. Dezember 2015)

kennt jemand einen händler, bei dem man ein paar prozente auf einen sb6c rahmen bekommt?


----------



## bikino (2. Dezember 2015)

Hmm...wieviele % willst du denn.... am meisten Rabatt bekommst du bei Vorjahres Modellen 4500-6500, oder bei Vorführ Rädern ab 7000.

Rein bei nur beim Rahmen ist es für den Händler auch knapp

Also du willst ein Rahmen für ca.4200 Euro ist schon Luxus, dann noch Rabatt sagen wir 5 % das sind 210 Euro.


----------



## crazy_wiesel (2. Dezember 2015)

Bei Gocylce gibt es gerade den 2015 sb6c in schwarz/S und grün/L für 3.4k€. Ich weiß allerdings nicht wie viel Rabatt man bei anderen Händlern so bekommt.

http://www.gocycle.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/3839/lang/x/kw/Inventur-Alarm/


----------



## mamu89 (2. Dezember 2015)

crazy_wiesel schrieb:


> Bei Gocylce gibt es gerade den 2015 sb6c in schwarz/S und grün/L für 3.4k€. Ich weiß allerdings nicht wie viel Rabatt man bei anderen Händlern so bekommt.
> 
> http://www.gocycle.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/3839/lang/x/kw/Inventur-Alarm/



danke, der preis wäre gut. brauche aber XL


----------



## Ghost---rider (11. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Biker,
bei einem Zusammenstoß mit einem Auto ist mir nichts passiert, aber die Sitzstrebe am Hinterbau meines SB 6c hat jetzt eine Macke.
Wer kann mir sagen was der Hinterbau kostet ?  ich muß der Haftpflichtvers. einen Kostenvoranschlag zusenden.


----------



## bikino (12. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Ghost--rider tut mir Leid das zu hören.
Ich habe die Absicht mir als Ersatzteillager ein Hinter Bau zu kaufen. Bei Nachfrage wurde mir ein Preis von ca. 1000 Euro gesagt, dies aber ohne Gewähr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShogunZ (20. Januar 2016)

Welche Größe würdet ihr mir denn beim SB6c empfehlen? Bin 1,78m


----------



## Canyon-Freak (20. Januar 2016)

Hi,
also ich habe mich ebenfalls 178cm (84cm SL) für M entschieden ;-) Finde es beim Yeti eigentlich relativ klar...
Gruß
Jan


----------



## bikino (21. Januar 2016)

Mir fiel die Entscheidung nicht so leicht, ich bin 1,80 m groß und fahre L.

Was zu mir auch zu sagen ist, das ich proportional längeren Rumpf zu Beinen habe.

Das Yeti SB 6c hat eine Aktuelle Geometrie ( d.h. schon von Haus aus längeres OR)was für ein M sprechen würde. Durch das tiefe liegende OR hast du mehr Spielraum als beim SB 5c beim Agieren, und sitzt gut im Rahmen integriert. Durch die Länge kannst du von der Sitzposition aber auch gut Tempo machen, was mir bei M schwerer gefallen ist

Von der Fahrweise ist es aus meiner Sicht, eher mit mehr Druck auf das Vorderrad zu bewegen, aber wenn du dich für dieses Rad entscheidest mußt du eine Aktivere Fahrweise als beim Durchschnitt an den Tag legen, sonst wird es dir Technisch etwas zäh vorkommen.


Was ich dir DRINGEND ans Herz lege, egal wie weit und wohin du Fahren mußt probiere es aus!!


----------



## Ghost---rider (21. Januar 2016)

Ich bin 1.83 und habe L. Das fühlt sich für mich sehr gut an. Nur die Sattelstütze müsste sich mehr absenken lassen, 125mm sind bei mir zu wenig. Abhilfe soll mir eine Venum-Movelock-Sattelstütze verschaffen ( 170mm ).


----------



## 8664 (5. Februar 2016)

Ich habe heute endlich nach 3mt mein Garantie sb6c Rahmen erhalten wegen farbe die abblätterte.
ich musste ein neues Hinterrad kaufen neues boost Kettenblatt und zu aller letzt habe ich mich beim einfädeln der Leitung richtig geärgert. Ich kann beim besten willen nicht verstehen wie eine Firma die bekannt war für sauber aufgesetzte Kabelführungen diesen absolut unnötigen Trend der innen verlegten Kabelführung mitmachen kann!!! ich will mir gar nicht vorstellen wieviel Wasser und staub bei  diesem Löchersieb in den Rahmen gelangen.. Die Bike Industrie würde besser einmal etwas für Umweltgerechtes produzieren investieren anstatt alle halbe Jahre wieder einen unnötigen Schwachsinn zu lancieren!





PS:
in natura sieht das anniversaire auch Hammer aus.


----------



## Leen (15. Februar 2016)

Moin Moin Leute,

bin kurz davor mir ein Sb6c zuzulegen. Größe S bin ich probegefahren, ist mir zu lang. Kennt einer von euch jemanden, der eins in XS besitzt? bei sieben bis acht Scheinen würde ich ungern die Katze im Sack kaufen  

hanseatische Grüße
Leen


----------



## 8664 (16. Februar 2016)

Und ein s mit 35mm vorbau? Ich bin 178cm habe ein m und mit 35mm ist es perfekt!


----------



## Canyon-Freak (20. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin aktuell beim Aufbau eines grünen SB6C  

Bei montiertem Hinterrad schleift die Bremsscheibe (Hope Floating 183mm) an der Bremsaufnahme des Rahmens *_*

Kennt jemand das Problem bzw. hat eine Lösung? 

Danke & Gruß 
Jan


----------



## vocke1 (20. Februar 2016)

@Canyon Freak

Hi,

was hast Du denn für eine Nabe und Sattel-Adapter verwendet?

Gruß
der Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Freak (20. Februar 2016)

Ist eine KORE-Laufrad ....dient als Übergang bis die neuen Laufräder mit Hope-Naben fertig sind. Hatte den selben LRS aber auch in meinem ION 16, da gabs keine Probleme. 

Ist eine Nabe für eine 142x12mm Achse....das sollte doch passen, oder? 

Gruß
Jan


----------



## bikino (21. Februar 2016)

Die Scheibe ist montiert an der Nabe, und zwischen Nabe und Rahmen ist noch ein Kunststoff Stück der Achse.

Das sollte den Abstand sichern, kann es sein das du ein 2016 Modell hast und eine 142 Nabe?


Kannst du ein Bild (sicht von hinten Naben höhe) von der Nabe machen?


----------



## 2o83 (21. Februar 2016)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Ist eine Nabe für eine 142x12mm Achse....das sollte doch passen, oder?



Ab 2016 haben die SB6C eine 148x12mm Achse.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (21. Februar 2016)

Ist ein 2015ner Modell, also noch ohne den Boost (148mm) Hinterbau. 

Ich mach später mal ein Bild dazu...


----------



## Canyon-Freak (21. Februar 2016)




----------



## bikino (21. Februar 2016)

Ja bei 2015 Modell mit außen verlegten Zügen wird ein 142 Achse verbaut, Model 2016 mit innen verlegten Zügen braucht eine 148 Boost Nabe

wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, da die Nabe zu kurz ist fehlt der Abstand, und die Bremsscheibe kommt an den Rahmen.
Der Schnellspanner auf dem Bild ist von Wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Freak (21. Februar 2016)

Ist ein Shimano, der war beim Rahmen dabei...Die Nabe ist aber definitiv eine in 142mm Breite.


----------



## bikino (21. Februar 2016)

Wahrscheinlich die Falsche Achse, zur letzten abgleich um ganz sicher zu gehen. Sind die Züge am Unterrohr innen oder auf dem Unterrohr verlegt ?


----------



## Canyon-Freak (21. Februar 2016)

"Auf" dem Unterrohr, ist definitiv ein 2015ner Rahmen ;-)


----------



## vocke1 (21. Februar 2016)

Hatte dieses Problem auch mit Roval Naben.
Bei Hope, King und Industry Nine gibt es keine Probleme.
Die Disc-Aufnahme liegt etwas weiter innen.


----------



## bikino (21. Februar 2016)

vocke1 schrieb:


> Hatte dieses Problem auch mit Roval Naben.
> Bei Hope, King und Industry Nine gibt es keine Probleme.
> Die Disc-Aufnahme liegt etwas weiter innen.




Und wie hast du das Problem gelöst? Gibt es sowas wie ein Adapter oder hilft nur eine andere Nabe?


----------



## vocke1 (21. Februar 2016)

Da hilft leider nur eine andere Nabe oder die vorhandene Nabe abdrehen lassen.
Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch beim SB66C und SB5.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (21. Februar 2016)

Jetzt müssen die neuen Laufräder halt schneller her


----------



## Canyon-Freak (23. Februar 2016)

Abend allerseits,

kann mir jemand die Drehmomente der Dämpferbefestigungsschrauben sagen? Bzw. gibt es eine Übersichtbersicht aller Drehmomente des Rahmen?

Danke& Gruß
Jan


----------



## Ghost---rider (23. Februar 2016)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Abend allerseits,
> 
> kann mir jemand die Drehmomente der Dämpferbefestigungsschrauben sagen? Bzw. gibt es eine Übersichtbersicht aller Drehmomente des Rahmen?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost---rider (23. Februar 2016)

demnach 6.5 N/mmhoch2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leen (24. Februar 2016)

8664 schrieb:


> Und ein s mit 35mm vorbau? Ich bin 178cm habe ein m und mit 35mm ist es perfekt!


Ja, war ein S mit 30mm Vorbau.. mir zu lang. XS ist nirgends aufzutreiben.. Dann muss ich mich wohl weiter umschauen


----------



## Canyon-Freak (4. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

fährt jemand von Euch eine Sram GXP Kurbel (in meinem Fall eine XX1) in Verbindung mit einem Hope Innenlager in seinem Yeti ?

Habe Probleme bei der Montage, habe auf der Nichtantriebseite einen Spalt von ca. 2,5mm.

Gehöhren da noch irgendwelche Spacer dazwischen? In der Anleitung finde ich leider nix dazu...

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Ghost---rider (6. März 2016)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> fährt jemand von Euch eine Sram GXP Kurbel (in meinem Fall eine XX1) in Verbindung mit einem Hope Innenlager in seinem Yeti ?
> 
> ...


Ja so eine Art Federring ist bei mir drin, aber auf der Antriebseite


----------



## Canyon-Freak (14. März 2016)

Dämpfer bekommt noch ein passendes Decal, sonst erstmal fertig für 2016


----------



## active-bikes (14. März 2016)

Geiles Bike! 
..... solltest mal deinen Accountname ändern ;-)


----------



## Canyon-Freak (14. März 2016)

Geht das denn so einfach? Ich meine nicht....:-(


----------



## michel77 (15. März 2016)

Das geht tatsächlich nicht. Und die Gabel-Decals bleiben blau? Das würde ich doch noch mit machen. Sonst aber wirklich sehr schön!


----------



## bikino (15. März 2016)

Sehr schöne Landschaft, plus sehr schönes Bike. Du hast das einzig richtige mit dem Dämpfer gemacht.


----------



## active-bikes (15. März 2016)

Bzüglich Dämpfer im SB6:
Wir haben jetzt zwei Räder mit Monarch plus Debon Air ausgerüstet. 
Funktioniert noch besser als der Fox. Fühlt sich sensibler an und bleibt immernoch schön antriebsneutral.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikino (15. März 2016)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Bzüglich Dämpfer im SB6:
> Wir haben jetzt zwei Räder mit Monarch plus Debon Air ausgerüstet.
> Funktioniert noch besser als der Fox. Fühlt sich sensibler an und bleibt immernoch schön antriebsneutral.





Habe gerade Kontakt mit den Leuten von Active Bikes, sehr nett und sehr hilfsbereit


----------



## Thor555 (15. März 2016)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Bzüglich Dämpfer im SB6:
> Wir haben jetzt zwei Räder mit Monarch plus Debon Air ausgerüstet.
> Funktioniert noch besser als der Fox. Fühlt sich sensibler an und bleibt immernoch schön antriebsneutral.


Was echt super geht, ist der Corset Air sleeve von Vorsprung. Die Performance ist um Welten besser als mit dem original Fox Dämpfer.


----------



## zwehni (16. März 2016)

Servus.

bis gestern die PM rauskam, dass RS jetzt sattelstützen mit 150mm bei 30.9mm druchmesser rausbringt war mir eigentlich klar, dass ich nen Nomad fahren will für 2016. 
Optisch sagt mir das Yeti allerdings 100x mehr zu als das Nomad. Allerdings, wenn ich hier lese, dass der Rahmen/Hinterbau öfters mal in die binsen geht ist das natürlich nen entscheidungsgrund dagegen.

Hab mir gestern mal intensiv gedanken gemacht. Da ich das Rad komplett Custom aufbaue sind die anbauparts eigentlich egal. Geht also nur um den Rahmen und die damit einhergehenden Spezifikationen.
Bei Yeti gefällt mir, dass nicht jeder Hans und Franz mit so einem Rad rumfährt. Nen Nomad sieht man quasi überall. 

*Nomad*
+ Haltbarkeit (Lifetime Warrenty/Kostenloser Lagertausch etc)
+ Verarbeitungsqualität
+ verzeiht Fahrfehler (eher mini DH als EN)
+ Mega Reserve für den Park oder nen trip nach Leogang oder Finale
+ Probefahrt war guuut (XL passt auf jeden fall für den Reach)
- Design
- Bergaufqualitäten

*Yeti sb6c*
+ Design (innenliegende züge, steh auf understatement ohne bling bling)
+ Traillastiges bike mit guten bergaufqualitäten
+ Wartungsarm (wenn man so die tests ließt)
+ Aktive Fahrweise gefordert
- Boost statt 142mm
- "nur" 152mm Federweg

So sind meine Subjektiven Eindrücke. Kann gut sein, dass ich jetzt etwas vergessen habe.
Zu mir: Bin 197, 92cm SL, inklusive Bikemontur bin ich bei ungefähr 110kg-112kg.


Danke schonmal!


----------



## active-bikes (16. März 2016)

Um den Hinterbau solltest du dir beim Yeti keine Gedanken mehr machen müssen. Der wurde für 2016 nochmal überarbeitet.
Hab beide Räder schon gefahren. Find auch nicht, dass man den Unterschied bzgl. Federweg merkt. Der Yetihinterbau fühlt sich nach ziemlich viel Federweg an.
Was mich beim Nomad auch noch genervt hat, dass die Hinterbaulager nach einer halben Saison verschlissen waren.


----------



## bikino (16. März 2016)

Zwehni,

was ich dazu sagen kann mir hat die Sitzposition am Nomad nicht gefallen. Hat mir mit gut 180 bei L das Gefühl gegeben, wie gestaucht im Rahmen zu sitzen.

Vom Fahren bergab ist das Nomad agiler, man kann es aktiv, oder etwas fauler bewegen

Bergauf kann es nur dank blockier baren Dämpfer mit dem Yeti mithalten. Wenn es anspruchsvoller wird kostet es entweder Gripp- oder mehr Kraft als das Yeti.

Zum Yeti ab 2016 wurde der Hinterbau überarbeitet so dass er auch für Elfen wie dich ausgelegt ist.Durch den Boost gibt es auch kein flexen mehr, ergo du solltest dich darüber freuen.

„TRAIL“ wenn das dein Schwerpunkt ist solltest du ein 5SBC ausprobieren/vergleichen, es fährt sich gefälliger und du kannst es fahren nach Gusto.

„WARTUNGARM“ ist ein Märchen

Die Lager am Switch Infinity sind NICHT GEDICHTET der ganze Dreck fliegt rein und es ist eine kurze Frage der Zeit bis sie rau laufen ….naja du kannst sie gegen gedichtete tauschen dann ist alles aber gut was Lager angeht

Da wäre noch das Problem mit dem Wasser das in den Rahmen gelangt dort besteht keine Möglichkeit des Abfließens.Du kannst praktisch dein Rad nur trocken abbursten und dann abwischen, ablecken…….

Federweg sei ganz beruhigt 152 liest sich anders als es sich anfüllt, Ich kenne dich nicht aber lass dir Sagen das mind. bei 80% der Fahrer ihre Fähigkeiten vorher enden.

Man muß erwähnen das es Eigenheiten hat,  es will Frontlastig gefahren werden. Man muß es mit Nachdruck/sauberer Technick fahren, verspielt ist nicht ganz sein Ding. Deswegen weiter oben der Test mit dem 5 SBc.

Je gröber, Technischer , und schneller es wird dort geht die Sonne für das Fahrwerk auf.

Wenn du dich in ein Canyon stürz der tiefer, steiler, und verblockter denn je ist, wenn du im Tal unfreundliche, behufte, und behörnte Wesen erkennst die feuermachen, du merkt das, dass Licht schwindet und dein Mut langsamer als dein Fahrt ist.

Wirst du spüren wie dein 6SBc zu dir sagt: keine Sorge mein kleiner das schafen wir hier locker runter, und drüben schnell wie der Blitz wieder hoch denn dort unten wollen wir nicht bleiben.

Im Augenblick bekommst du für Geld kein besseres Fahrwerk in diesem Einsatzbereich wohl gemerkt.



Custom ist gut, es gibt ein paar Sachen wo du aufpassen mußt, aber das beim nächsten mal.


----------



## active-bikes (16. März 2016)

Schön geschrieben hast du das !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwehni (16. März 2016)

Dickes Danke. bin das nomad in XL jetzt schon probegefahren. und jetzt am freitag fahr ich nen SB6c in L Probe. Daraus kann ich ja dann ungefähr die größe ableiten.

Boost hab ich als Nachteil aufgeführt, weil mein LRS und Kurbel noch klassisch auf 142mm sind.
Das mit dem lagern am Switch Infinity Link ist ja an und für sich kein Problem. Nur die wasser geschichte nervt mich dann doch etwas.

Mit Traillastig meinte ich eigentlich primär, dass ich nicht so der bikepark-10m-double-springer bin, sondern eher auf touren oder endurorennen damit fahre.

Bis anfang des Jahres war ich mit nem Speci Enduro Comp 29er unterwegs. Das ging gar nicht, für touren okay, aber wenn es mal technischer wird - fail!
Hab jetzt aktuell das Focus SAM C bei mir stehen, für 2 monate. Aber ich liebäugel schon sehr mit dem yeti.


----------



## bikino (16. März 2016)

Gut, sehr gut noch ein paar kleine Tipps von Kolibri zu Kolibri

-Gabel Fox wenn möglich mit drei Volumenspacer und 80 PSI, je weniger Spacer desto mehr Druck mußt du fahren

Zug nach Vorliebe

-Dämpfer Fox float X auch mit dem größten Spacer wenn möglich, und 230 PSI

Zug auf 1/3 langsam

Wenn du die Sachen Blind auf Sag einstellst wird es dir zu hölzern vorkommen.

Viel steht und fällt bei dem Rad was für Felgen es hat und der Reifendruck

Ich habe als Beispiel meine Gabel bei Fox so einstellen lassen das sie im 1/3 wie eine 34 anspricht(also weicher , kann ich auch passiver fahren ) danach kommt das straffere 36 Verhalten wieder zum Vorschein.

Beim Dämpfer habe ich Stickstoff Kammer mehr Druck geben lassen und den größten Volumenspacer Drin.


----------



## Ghost---rider (16. März 2016)

bikino schrieb:


> Zwehni,
> 
> was ich dazu sagen kann mir hat die Sitzposition am Nomad nicht gefallen. Hat mir mit gut 180 bei L das Gefühl gegeben, wie gestaucht im Rahmen zu sitzen.
> 
> ...


Genau so empfinde ich das SB 6 c auch, zum Lagerwechsel im Switchlink muß ich noch dazu sagen daß der ganz ganz easy geht. Ich habe die Lager in weniger als einer Stunde gewechselt und bin nur Hobbyschrauber. Den Hinterbau demontieren ist dank der Verarbeitung ein Gedicht ( wenn ich da an mein altes Ghost denke ). Um das Wasser im Rahmen-Problem  los zu werden, kann man die Gummimanschetten in der Rahmendurchführung mit Karosseriedichtmasse (Sikaflex 1 FC Schwarz ) einkleben. Ich möchte kein anderes Bike mehr, es ist für mich das Beste.


----------



## zwehni (16. März 2016)

Wo genau tritt denn das wasser ein? an den kabelführungen?


----------



## bikino (17. März 2016)

Alle Leitungen die durch den Rahmenführen sind mit „Abdeckgummies“ versehen die ihren Namen nicht richtig verdienen. Wie soll ich sagen diese Dichtungen sind Spritzwasser Niveau, aber  Wasser durchfahrten oder Wasserstrahl beim Putzen halten sie nicht dicht.

Gut was Ghostrider sagt Stimmt. Die Lager einfach gegen gedichtete tauschen und gut ist. Beim Wasser hat jeder so seine Lösung ist auch kein Beinbruch.

All diese Sachen gehören eben auch dazu, genau wie der Preis. Aber glaub mir das was auf der Haben Seite steht ist der KNALLER. Mach dir dein eigens Bild


----------



## 8664 (18. März 2016)

ich würde auch kein anderes bike mehr fahren, bergauf wie bergab, habe mir noch eine float36 fit4 gegönnt und ein getuneter RS monarch debonair .


----------



## active-bikes (19. März 2016)

Hier noch ein paar Yetibilder zum "Naselangmachen".....


----------



## zwehni (20. März 2016)

So... nach der Probefahrt steht fest. Es kann nur ein Yeti werden! 

Jetzt gehts an den Aufbau. 

*Boost 148*
Dass ich am Hinterrad ne neue Nabe brauche steht ja fest. Ich hab allerdings noch ne GXP Kurbel von Sram hier liegen. Läuft die auch am Yeti? habe gesehen dass es von SRAM GX auch extra Boost kurbeln gibt, oder kann ich das mit Spacern ausgleichen? Wäre ärgerlich wenn ich die neue Kurbel jetzt verkaufen müsste.
Es gibt auch Boost Naben für Vorderräder. Das ist aber nicht zwingend nötig bei nem 27,5er Aufbau oder?

*Aufbau*
Ansonsten siehts wiefolgt aus:
Yeti SB6c Black Gr. XL
Syntace Megaforce 30mm
Syntace Vector Carbon
Odi Grips
RS Pike RCT3 (Fast Tuning kommt später rein)
Headset: Chris King 44X56MM INTERNAL inSet2
RS Reverb 125mm (Wird später gegen die 170mm ausgetauscht)
SRAM X1/X01 Antrieb
Magura MT7 
LRS mit WTB Asym i29 + Acros Boost Nabe

Also wenn jemand dieses Boost Mysterium für mich lösen könnte, wäre MEGA 
Danke schonmal!


----------



## 8664 (21. März 2016)

ich habe meine Kurbel XX1 gpx vom 2015 sb6c genommen und ein boost kettenblatt montiert, ansonsten ist der tretlagerbereich gleich wie das alte sb6c.


----------



## active-bikes (21. März 2016)

Kannst auch die normale GX-Kurbel fahren ohne was unterzulegen. Das funktioniert ganz gut. 
Um eine neue Nabe wirst du allerdings nicht rumkommen. 
Zu deiner Aufbauidee hätte ich noch ein paar Tips.
Cane Crek 40 Steuersätze sind deutlich günstiger als Chris King und verarbeitungstechnisch sicherlich nicht schlechter.
Bzgl. Bremsen ist das natülich etwas Geschmacks- und Glaubenssache. Bin aus schraubtechnischen Gründen kein Freund von Magura.
Schau dir mal die Hopebremsen an: Tech3 e4. Die sind Megastandfest und 100% made in UK. 
Ebenso verbaue ich am liebsten Hopenaben, da die absolut stressfrei funktionieren und du auch jedes Einzelteil problemlos bekommst.
Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikino (21. März 2016)

Zum Aufbau kommst es darauf an welche Dinge dir wichtig sind

Funktion, Gewicht, Ego, Einsatzzweck ,

Als Beispiel Steuersatz

Ego/ Funktion=Chris King

Funktion=Cane Creek

Gewicht/Ego= Tune



Was ich dir dazu sagen kann, ist bei der Gabel

-Fox für Leistungs orientiertes Enduro

-Rockshox Enduro mit Hang zum Touren

Bei deinem Gewicht würde ich eher schneller als langsamer die Gabel anpassen/ lassen.

Wie auch beim Dämpfer. Es macht einfach mehr Spaß wenn die Gabel/Dämpfer nicht gleich durchrauscht oder nur Bockig ist.

Überleg dir gut ob du einfach oder zweifach Kurbel willst, als Tipp schaue dir Übersetzungsdiagramme an und vergleiche sie mit deinen Erfahrungen.

Zu den Felgen…..hol dir gleich China Carbon du wirst es eh früher oder später tun.

Durch die breite kannst du trotz deines Gewichtes Drücke zum Teil unter 1,5 Bar Fahren. Der Gripp füllt sich sagenhaft an.

Ach noch zum Schluß das Wichtigste Gratuliere


----------



## zwehni (21. März 2016)

Der CC Steuersatz ist ja schön hab auch bis jetzt nichts schlechtes gehört. Nur besseres vom Chris King. Und den gibts in türkis. Es soll das schwarze Yeti werden, mit türkisen Highlights. Hab nen Aufbau bei VitalMTB gesehen, und fand den echt schick. Und ich bekomm bei meinem Händler nen guten Preis für den 

Also ich bin bisher immer RS Gefahren und mega zufrieden. Daher werd ich da auch wohl bei bleiben.

Zur übersetzungsgeschichte, ich bin die letzten 2 Jahre 1x10 gefahren. Kam damit jeden berg hoch und auch ordentlich wieder runter. Ein Shifter mehr kommt nicht in Frage. Ich mags so clean wie möglich am Cockpit. Lieber mehr inne Waden als einen Shifter mehr 

Ich war ernsthaft schon am überlegen, nen kollege hat mich am samstag auf die German Lightness CF felgen gebracht. Kommen wohl aus dem selben werk wie Enve, nur ohne Label (was ich auch gut finde)

Grundsätzlich gehts beim Aufbau mehr um understatement, als um posen. Ich will nen hobel der mir gefällt und ordentlich was kann. Mit dem Speci enduro war ich da immer eingeschränkt.

Und Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## 8664 (21. März 2016)

fahre selber die LB 35mm carbon dh version 500gr.. seit ich breite felgen fahre stanze ich pro monat 2-3 reifen durch... jetzt hinten procore drin mal schauen.
RS debon air tuned.
schwarz türkis ist natürlich auch schön aber das grün ist einfach badass! viel spas mit dem besten race bred auf dem markt!


----------



## Paddy_G (30. März 2016)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Bzüglich Dämpfer im SB6:
> Wir haben jetzt zwei Räder mit Monarch plus Debon Air ausgerüstet.
> Funktioniert noch besser als der Fox. Fühlt sich sensibler an und bleibt immernoch schön antriebsneutral.


Standard tune m/m oder bearbeitet


----------



## active-bikes (31. März 2016)

Die Druckstufe auf L umgebaut.
M müsste aber auch gut gehen. Hängt etwas vom gewicht ab.


----------



## bikino (1. April 2016)

8664 schrieb:


> fahre selber die LB 35mm carbon dh version 500gr.. seit ich breite felgen fahre stanze ich pro monat 2-3 reifen durch... jetzt hinten procore drin mal schauen.
> RS debon air tuned.
> schwarz türkis ist natürlich auch schön aber das grün ist einfach badass! viel spas mit dem besten race bred auf dem markt!




Was sehen meine entzündeten Augen hat da jemand die VR Felge getauscht?????
Vielleicht war sie ja an den Dämpfer gekoppelt der ist auch weg.

Du wechselst ja deine Komponenten wie andere Hemden, war die Avid nicht gut?



Bitte berichte was du für Unterschiede zwischen Fox und RS erfahren hast.


----------



## 8664 (1. April 2016)

die avid ist an meinem ebike mit dächle scheiben, beide bremsen top..
der debon air füllt sich mehr nach feder an am anfang und ist in der druckstufe getunt.. besere midstroke und ramo up.
ja wechsle auf i9 radsatz 28mm bin gar nicht zufrieden mit 35mm bringt mir nichts und seit ich die habe , habe ich bei jeder ausfahr plattfuss ich stanze die reifen durch genau dort wo sie von der felge weggehen... das hatte ich mit den schmalen alu felgen nie.


verkaufe das bike wie abgebildet CHF4990.--
http://traildevils.ch/Market/Yeti-Cycle-Yeti-sb6c-f252d1cf49abc17a3b4d08d35af30ff2


----------



## Canyon-Freak (18. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

in 6-8 Wochen gebe ich meinen SB6c Rahmen Größe M in grün zu einem guten Kurs ab.

Nur 2-3 Monate gefahren. Komplett foliert (Invisiframe)

Bei Interesse bitte PN.

Gruß Jan


----------



## bosshoss24 (20. April 2016)

Hallo SB6C Gemeinde, ich wollte mal anfragen mit was ihr den Switch fettet, ich hab mir von Finish Line eine Fettpresse gekauft mit dazugehörigem Teflonfett, aber ich habe den Eindruck das ich bei den Schmiernippeln nicht wirklich was reinbekomme?
Mit was macht ihr das bzw. welches Fett benutzt ihr?
Ich fahre das SB6C jetzt seit 6 Monaten und ich muß sagen das ich mit dem Fahrwerk noch nicht ganz Freund bin, mir kommt das Bike recht unruhig vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikino (20. April 2016)

bosshoss24 schrieb:


> Hallo SB6C Gemeinde, ich wollte mal anfragen mit was ihr den Switch fettet, ich hab mir von Finish Line eine Fettpresse gekauft mit dazugehörigem Teflonfett, aber ich habe den Eindruck das ich bei den Schmiernippeln nicht wirklich was reinbekomme?
> Mit was macht ihr das bzw. welches Fett benutzt ihr?
> Ich fahre das SB6C jetzt seit 6 Monaten und ich muß sagen das ich mit dem Fahrwerk noch nicht ganz Freund bin, mir kommt das Bike recht unruhig vor.




Unruhe….mmmh schwer da ein guten Tipp zu geben.

Die meisten kaufen sich das SB6 mit dem verlangen ein gutes Fahrwerk zu haben.

Dieses Rad wurde auf den Damaligen Werksfahrer zugeschnitten. Was die Grundlegenden Charaktereigenschaften des Rades ausmachen.

Dieses Rad ist sehr schnell Berg hoch, und noch schneller Berg runter. In der Ebene muß man sehr vorsichtig sein, da man sonst in der Zeit zurückreist.

ABER das ist das Rad ja nicht alleine, Jetzt kommt der Fahrer ins Spiel es gibt Räder die kannst du bequem sitzend fahren, ein Bisschen drücken, legen, heben, und das Gewicht hin und her verlagern.

Beim Yeti geht das nicht, oder sagen wir nur schlechter da wäre das SB5 c das richtige. Das SB6c will am liebsten ständig in Jocky Stellung gefahren werden, jedes Manöver übertrieben ausgeführt. Du willst seine Grenzen sehen…siehst aber oft deine eigenen.

Zu „Unruhig“ oder „Bockig“ die Grundauslegung ist am Anfang Straff um später mehr Reserven zu haben. Einige wie du auch hier sehen kannst gehen dazu über auf Rockshox Dämpfer und Gabel auszuweichen um es Komfortabler/Tourentauglicher zu machen.

Wie gut du deine Sachen gemacht hast kannst du eigentlich leicht sehen. Such dir STILLGELEGTE Bahngleise und fahr sie entlang steigere das Tempo, jetzt kannst du sehen wo das Fahrwerk ruhig liegt eher bei schneller oder langsamer Fahrt so weist du wo du noch nachbessern kannst



Ansonsten noch zum Abschluß wenn du das Rad zu schnell aus dem Dunkeln holst oder nach eine langen Fahrt es gleich aufsitzen möchtest  verschreckt es sehr schnell, vielleicht ist es deswegen unruhig. Rede vorher mit Ihm sprich langsam und mit sanfter Stimme. Kann auch daran liegen!!


----------



## vocke1 (20. April 2016)

@bosshoss24 
Die Fettpresse muss ein "Nadelspitzmundstück" haben, ansonsten geht das Fett nicht wirklich durch die Schmiernippel.
Die Nippel im Switch Gedönse müssen etwas rausgedreht werden.
FOX selbst empfiehlt Fett von Mobil: Mobilgrease XHP222.

Gruß Matze


----------



## active-bikes (20. April 2016)

Das Switch ist auch schnell ausgebaut. Dann kann man die Kolben rausziehen, alles piko bello saubermachen und frisch fetten.
@bikino: schön geschriebener Beitrag !


----------



## Ghost---rider (22. April 2016)

Hallo Gemeinde, bei meinem 2015er SB 6c muss ein neues Tretlager rein. Welches muss ich da bestellen und benötigt man da Einpresshilfen, wenn ja welche.


----------



## active-bikes (23. April 2016)

Von Sram z.B. ein GXP Pressfit (BB92). Es gibt dafür spezielles Einpresswerkzeug, kannst die Lagerschalen aber auch mit einem Kantholz und Hammer vorsichtig eintreiben. Wichtig dabei ist, daß du die Lagerschalen nicht verkantest!


----------



## zwehni (23. April 2016)

Ghost---rider schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde, bei meinem 2015er SB 6c muss ein neues Tretlager rein. Welches muss ich da bestellen und benötigt man da Einpresshilfen, wenn ja welche.


Du kannst auch einfach ne Gewindestange nehmen, dazu zwei Platten zwischen und ne mutter am ende, damit kannste das Tretlager auch perfekt einpressen für 5€ aussem Baumarkt

so hat das zumidnest mit meinem BB30 am specialized funktioniert. mit bb92 hab ich noch keine erfahrungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bosshoss24 (25. April 2016)

Danke vocke1 für die hilfreichen Tips zum Switch Gedönse , werd mal die Nippel einwenig rausdrehen und schauen ob es besser funktioniert.


----------



## Floh (27. April 2016)

Manno jetzt will ich auch eins...
Größenfrage:
Ich fahre zur Zeit ein Banshee Rune in Größe L. Ich bin 1,90, habe aber kurze Arme und lange Beine, kann also mit elend langen Rahmen idR nichts anfangen.
Sehe ich das richtig dass ein L für mich auch beim SB6C OK  ist? Oberrohr beim Yeti ist knapp 20 mm länger in L als beim Rune, aber ich bin auch hart an der Grenze beim L (hätte wohl auch ein XL sein können...).

Ich hätt sonst alles - ne 36er Fox Gabel, Carbonlaufräder (allerdings mit 142x12 hinten), Reverb, Bremsen, Schaltung...


----------



## Zweiradahrer (27. April 2016)

Gute Entscheidung, 
Ich bin 1,83 und fahre das SB6 in Gr L. 
Das passt perfekt für mich, bei 1,90 könnte das etwas kompakt ausfallen. 
Ist aber Geschmackssache, persönlich würde ich bei deiner Größe eher zum XL tendieren.


----------



## flip986 (28. April 2016)

@Floh Hallo,
ich bin zufällig auch 1,90m Schrittlänge 92cm.
Ich bin L Probe gefahren ist schon kompakt ,war mir auch nicht sicher,
hab es aber in L bestellt. XL ist schon riesig würde ich mir gut überlegen.
Steuerrohr ist auch 2cm höher.
Wenn du Geos vergleichst entspricht das SB6C in L bei nem anderen Hersteller schon fast XL. (Lightville , Santa)
Die Hersteller empfehlen auch immer den kleineren Rahmen wenn du zwischen 2 Größen stehst.
Es kommt aber in erster Linie auf das eigene Empfinden und wohlfühlen an.
Ich komme von einem Enduro 29er in XL. Der Radstand ist identisch ich wollte auf keinen Fall noch länger werden.
Habe das Rune(650B) mal verglichen du wirst doch schon länger, als jetzt, bis auf den Reach der ist minimal kürzer.
LG


----------



## Floh (28. April 2016)

Naja, kompakt ist auch relativ. Ein guter Freund von mir hat bei 1,82m Größe im Stand die gleiche Reich-Höhe wie ich, sprich meine Arme weichen um 5cm nach unten ab von der Norm, und seine um 5cm nach oben. Kann mir schon vorstellen dass man es da leichter hat einen langen Rahmen zu fahren. Ich kriege lange Rahmen jedenfalls noch nicht mal aufs Hinterrad, weil ich mich gar nicht so weit nach hinten lehnen kann (kurze Arme...).
@Zweiradahrer ist dann eher der langarmige Typ, @flip986 mehr so meine Proportionen, und L passt für beide.

Ich habe ein altes Santa Cruz Blur LT Carbon in XL, das ist sehr schön kurz, aber SC baut ja jetzt auch nur noch Stretch-Limousinen.
Ich war beim Banshee auch am Überlegen, habe mich letztendlich für den "kürzeren" Rahmen in L entschieden und bin damit zufrieden. Fahre ihn auch nur mit einem 40er Vorbau mit viel Rise, weil die Front so tief ist (sch... kurzes Steuerrohr).
Das ist dann eben die Crux an einem kleineren Rahmen - ziehst Du den Sattel höher, ist der Lenker damit relativ gesehen weiter unten.

Also nach euren Schilderungen ist L wohl doch OK. Aber ich mach das nicht blind, werd mal sehen ob ich irgendwo eins fahren kann und ob's mir überhaupt gefällt so eine Enduro Racer Kiste zu fahren. Ich bin ja doch eher der der auch mal sitzen bleibt, ich muss nicht ständig pushen und kann das auch konditionell nicht 
Aber es ist schon das geilste Design was zur Zeit auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## Floh (28. April 2016)

8664 schrieb:


> fahre selber die LB 35mm carbon dh version 500gr.. seit ich breite felgen fahre stanze ich pro monat 2-3 reifen durch... jetzt hinten procore drin mal schauen.


Fährst Du die Carbonfelgen tubeless? Ich hab auch 35mm Carbonfelgen in 650B, und mir ist noch gar nichts dergleichen passiert, von Anfang an schlauchlos unterwegs gewesen. Aber auch kein burping mehr, und der Reifen sitzt extrem stramm auf der Felge (Felgendurchmesser ist wohl eher am oberen Ende der Toleranz).
Ich hatte vorher FlowEX tubeless gefahren, mit Milch. Ging nur mit mehr Druck gut.


----------



## flip986 (28. April 2016)

Floh schrieb:


> mir überhaupt gefällt so eine Enduro Racer Kiste zu fahren. Ich bin ja doch eher der der auch mal sitzen bleibt, ich muss nicht ständig pushen und kann das auch konditionell nicht


Dann solltest du dir was anderes kaufen. Meine Meinung. Die Kiste muss aktiv bewegt werden.
LG


----------



## flip986 (28. April 2016)

Ich habe ein altes Santa Cruz Blur LT Carbon in XL, das ist sehr schön kurz, aber SC baut ja jetzt auch nur noch Stretch-Limousinen.
Ich war beim Banshee auch am Überlegen, habe mich letztendlich für den "kürzeren" Rahmen in L entschieden und bin damit zufrieden. Fahre ihn auch nur mit einem 40er Vorbau mit viel Rise, weil die Front so tief ist (sch... kurzes Steuerrohr).
Das ist dann eben die Crux an einem kleineren Rahmen - ziehst Du den Sattel höher, ist der Lenker damit relativ gesehen weiter unten.

Was ich nicht verstehe, das du noch über XL nachdenkst, der wird doch noch lääänger.


----------



## 8664 (29. April 2016)

Floh schrieb:


> Fährst Du die Carbonfelgen tubeless? Ich hab auch 35mm Carbonfelgen in 650B, und mir ist noch gar nichts dergleichen passiert, von Anfang an schlauchlos unterwegs gewesen. Aber auch kein burping mehr, und der Reifen sitzt extrem stramm auf der Felge (Felgendurchmesser ist wohl eher am oberen Ende der Toleranz).
> Ich hatte vorher FlowEX tubeless gefahren, mit Milch. Ging nur mit mehr Druck gut.


ja tubless, mit maxxis 850gr reifen..


----------



## Floh (29. April 2016)

oha. Also nen Minion DHR hab ich noch nie getötet. Du bist wohl härter unterwegs als ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dvdf31 (11. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

hat jemand probleme mit creaking bottom bracket gerauschen bei seinem SB6C?


----------



## bikino (11. Mai 2016)

modell 2015 ?


----------



## breakaholic (12. Mai 2016)

dvdf31 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand probleme mit creaking bottom bracket gerauschen bei seinem SB6C?



ja, Hinterbau wackelt gerade auch vor sich hin und gibt unschöne Geräusche .. :/


----------



## flip986 (14. Mai 2016)

@zwehni 
Bis anfang des Jahres war ich mit nem Speci Enduro Comp 29er unterwegs. Das ging gar nicht, für touren okay, aber wenn es mal technischer wird - fail!
Hab jetzt aktuell das Focus SAM C bei mir stehen, für 2 monate. Aber ich liebäugel schon sehr mit dem yeti.

Hallo , guten Morgen zwehni du solltest dein sb6 doch inzwischen fahren oder? 
Was mich interessieren würde, wie dein Empfinden zum E29 ist.
Kommst du jetzt besser damit klar, im technischen? 
Ich bekomme mein Sb6 frühestens in 5 Wochen und fahre momentan auch noch nen E29 in XL. 
Hab das Sb6 aber mit 1,90 und Sl 92 in L bestellt. 
LG Stefan


----------



## Ghost---rider (15. Mai 2016)

dvdf31 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand probleme mit creaking bottom bracket gerauschen bei seinem SB6C?


Evtl. kommt dieses knarren nicht aus dem Tretlager sondern daher, daß durch das Kettenblatt (wenn verschlissen ) die Kette unten, wieder ein kurzes Stück mit hochgezogen wird und dann wieder Glied für Glied nach unten schnallzt.
Dies verursacht ein ähnliches Geräusch wie ein kaputtes Tretlager, war bei mir erst vor kurzem so !
Abhilfe : Grat an den Zähnen des Kettenblattes leicht abfeilen, das hält ne Weile.


----------



## dvdf31 (16. Mai 2016)

bikino schrieb:


> modell 2015 ?



Ja, bei 2015 model


----------



## Rasc (17. Mai 2016)

Guten Abend,

hat schon jemand die Lager am Infinity und Carbon Link gewechselt. Kennt jemand Alternativen zu den originalen Ersatzlagern? Die originalen laufen bei meinem SB5C nach nur einer Saison bereits sehr rauh.


----------



## Ghost---rider (18. Mai 2016)

Rasc schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> hat schon jemand die Lager am Infinity und Carbon Link gewechselt. Kennt jemand Alternativen zu den originalen Ersatzlagern? Die originalen laufen bei meinem SB5C nach nur einer Saison bereits sehr rauh.


Ja, es funktioniert dank der guten Verarbeitung ohne Probleme und Spezialwerkzeug, ganz easy. Der Orginallagersatz kostet 59 €. Andere als die Orginalen hab ich nirgends gefunden.


----------



## Zweiradahrer (19. Mai 2016)

Wie vor beschrieben, geht der Aus - und Einbau ohne spezielles Werkzeug. 
Ich würde empfehlen die Abdeckung der Lager zu entfernen und sie vor dem Einbau komplett mit Fett zu füllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasc (22. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Antworten. Werde mir in den nächsten Tagen mal nen Lagersatz für den Austausch bestellen.
Welches Fett benutzt ihr fürs abschmieren des Switch Infinity? Das empfohlene Mobil XHP222 oder eine Alternative?


----------



## Zweiradahrer (22. Mai 2016)

Ehrlich gesagt benutze ich das,welche gerade in meiner Fettpresse ist. 
Kp ob es ähnlich zu dem Mobil ist, aber es funzt seit 8 Monaten ohne Probleme. 
Für die Lager habe ich das Fett von meinem Santa Cruz verwendet. 
Vor dem Einbau vorsichtig die Abdeckung entfernen, randvoll mit Fett füllen, Abdeckung wieder drauf und montieren. 
Dauert ca. ne halbe Stunde.


----------



## Rasc (22. Mai 2016)

Du drückst dann so lange Fett in die Schmiernippel bis es an den Dichtungen wieder austritt?


----------



## Zweiradahrer (22. Mai 2016)

Ja, dann sauber wischen und fahren!


----------



## RobG301 (1. Juni 2016)

Weiß wer ob es die Limited Edition des SB6C in Deutschland irgendwo noch in XL gibt?


----------



## flip986 (1. Juni 2016)

Nein,aber in L. Wie groß bist du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (1. Juni 2016)

flip986 schrieb:


> Nein,aber in L. Wie groß bist du denn?



1,99m! Bin am WE das geniale SB5.5C in L gefahren und das war okay aber bisschen größer wäre schon besser gewesen!


----------



## flip986 (1. Juni 2016)

Klar bei 1,99m brauchst du XL. Ich hab mit 1,90m L bestellt aber ist ja auch ein Unterschied.
Könnte dir nen fast neues Euduro S-Works 2016 Modell in XL anbieten.


----------



## RobG301 (1. Juni 2016)

flip986 schrieb:


> Klar bei 1,99m brauchst du XL. Ich hab mit 1,90m L bestellt aber ist ja auch ein Unterschied.
> Könnte dir nen fast neues Euduro S-Works 2016 Modell in XL anbieten.



Ja schade! Ne soll wenn schon das Yeti werden! SB5.5C oder SB6C am liebsten halt das Jubiläumsmodell aber das wird wohl schwierig da noch eins zu kriegen!


----------



## active-bikes (14. Juni 2016)

Jetzt hab ich mir als Yetidealer endlich auch eins aus dem "Regal" geholt und in den letzten paar Wochen ordentlich eingeritten.
Das ist echt das beste Rad, daß ich jemals gefahren bin und ich tausche die Räder in der Regel 1-2x im Jahr.
Mein Jubelmodell werde ich sicher länger behalten.... love it !
Hier noch ein kleines Video aus Mehring..... Nachfahrvideos sind zwar immer öde, aber bisher bin ich noch nicht richtig zum Filmen gekommen!


----------



## RobG301 (14. Juni 2016)

Find die Lackierung so genial! 

Und die Fox in Türkis oder selbst das Modell welches es '15 gab mit silbernen Tauchrohren ist wunderschön!


----------



## active-bikes (4. Juli 2016)

Vielleicht etwas off-topic, aber alles mit nem Yeti gefahren ;-)


----------



## zwehni (13. Juli 2016)

flip986 schrieb:


> Hallo , guten Morgen zwehni du solltest dein sb6 doch inzwischen fahren oder?
> Was mich interessieren würde, wie dein Empfinden zum E29 ist.
> Kommst du jetzt besser damit klar, im technischen?
> Ich bekomme mein Sb6 frühestens in 5 Wochen und fahre momentan auch noch nen E29 in XL.
> ...



Also ich hab's noch nicht muss ich gestehen, der rahmen braucht seine zeit um geliefert zuw erden  sollte aber nächste woche kommen.

Mit 190cm dürfte L mit nem kurzen vorbau auf jeden fall klar gehen.

bin das L jetzt nen paar mal gefahren. Egal ob steil oder technisch. das ding ist im vergleich zum e29 eine echte waffe. Kein überschlag gefühl, sehr feinfühlig im lenken und du gehst viel schneller ans limit, weil du dich einfach sicherer fühlst. Ich bin 195cm groß und bin das sb6c in L mit 50mm vorbau gefahren. Das XL ist im reach länger, und ich werd es mit einem 35mm syntace megaforce2 fahren. 

Das e29 war eher behäbig und ich hatte hemmungen mich steile stücke zu trauen. Mit dem yeti läuft es gefühl wie auf schienen, kommt aber auch meiner fahrweise am besten entgegen.


----------



## zwehni (13. Juli 2016)

@active-bikes Ich wollte mir fürs Radl eine RF Next SL holen. Leider finde ich nirgends eine info, welche maße verbaut werden müssen also bzgl boost etc. Wollte das ganze ohne Spider aufbauen. kannst du mir da vllt nen tipp geben welche Kurbelmaße man braucht?


----------



## active-bikes (13. Juli 2016)

zwehni schrieb:


> @active-bikes Ich wollte mir fürs Radl eine RF Next SL holen. Leider finde ich nirgends eine info, welche maße verbaut werden müssen also bzgl boost etc. Wollte das ganze ohne Spider aufbauen. kannst du mir da vllt nen tipp geben welche Kurbelmaße man braucht?



Schau mal auf der PDF, die ich angehängt habe.....
Da wirst du die RF 143 mit 177 Q-Faktor brauchen und einem geraden DM Kettenblatt.
Grüße


----------



## flip986 (24. Juli 2016)

So nach langem Warten, hier meins.
Nur leider kann ich nicht fahren. Oberarmkopfbruch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddy_G (24. Juli 2016)

flip986 schrieb:


> So nach langem Warten, hier meins.
> Nur leider kann ich nicht fahren. Oberarmkopfbruch.


 Top Teil,
Von den Komponenten und den gelber Sticker her, sollte der Bock vom Jörg kommen ...


----------



## flip986 (24. Juli 2016)

Danke, ja na klar von Jörg.


----------



## MayorDeath (6. August 2016)

Hallo

 ich möchte mir die Raceface Sixc Kurbel fürs 2016 er yeti sb6c kaufen? Welches Model brauch ich da? Q faktor?

Danke im vorraus

Hätte günstig einen ungefahrenen neuen Fox Float X Dämpfer aus dem Yeti Sb6c abzugeben?


----------



## zwehni (6. August 2016)

RF 134 oder RF 143 wirds sein. ich hab die 134 an meinem un es ist sehr eng. geht aber 

kurze frage an die anderen die ihrs schon fertig haben.
Ich quäle mich seit ner guten stunde damit rum, den zug des Vario Droppers zu verlegen. aber ich bekomm einfach nicht die kurve (im wahrsten sinne des wortes). Irgendwelche Tipps?


----------



## flip986 (8. August 2016)

@All 
guten Morgen ,
könnt ihr ein gewisses Setup für die Fox Gabel und den Dämpfer empfehlen?
Wie viele Token fahrt ihr?
Ist sicherlich nicht auf jeden Fahrer das gleiche Setup anzuwenden
aber von einem ca.Wert ausgehend, interessiert mich im Moment
sehr da ich leider noch nicht Fahren kann, wegen meiner Verletzung.
LG Stefan


----------



## pat (8. August 2016)

@zwehni: Einfädelhilfe ist drin?

Falls nein, alle Öffnungen abkleben, je ein Baumwollfaden vom Steuerrohr und vom Sitzrohr zu einem der Schraubenlöcher am Unterrohr (Bidonhalterung) mit nem Staubsauger durch- und raussaugen und Fäden verknoten.

Mit dem Faden oder der Einfädelhilfe einen Schaltinnenzug durchziehen. In eine Zughülle paar mm vom Ende mit nem Seitenschneider ein Loch knipsen, Schaltzug einfädeln und verknoten. Jetzt kannst die Hülle mit Kraft ziehen und solltest die Kurve ziemlich easy kriegen. Ich habe sie von hinten nach vorne eingezogen.


----------



## zwehni (8. August 2016)

Nach einige Wutanfällen, Panikattacken und Angstschweiss hat es meine Freundin dann abends im ersten Versuch hinbekommen.  Shame on me, aber sie hat einfach das ruhigere Händchen


----------



## MayorDeath (8. August 2016)

Danke @zwehni für die Antwort
ich möchte aber die Sixc und nicht die Next SL. Also wäre es bei der Sixc dieser Qfactor RF136DH (136.5) oder?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## zwehni (8. August 2016)

MayorDeath schrieb:


> Danke @zwehni für die Antwort
> ich möchte aber die Sixc und nicht die Next SL. Also wäre es bei der Sixc dieser Qfactor RF136DH (136.5) oder?
> 
> Danke im Vorraus


Jap. Ist das einzige aus der SixC Reihe was mit den BB92 Kompatibel ist  Sorry hatte irgendwie die Next im Kopf. Aber Die Spindel ist dann die *RF136DH 
*
Viel Spass beim Zusammenschrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MayorDeath (8. August 2016)

Vielen Dank den werd ich hoffentlich haben


----------



## MayorDeath (8. August 2016)

hi

hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Fox Float X2 im Yeti? lohnt sich der Umstieg vom Float X auf den X2?

mfg


----------



## RobG301 (9. August 2016)

MayorDeath schrieb:


> hi
> 
> hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Fox Float X2 im Yeti? lohnt sich der Umstieg vom Float X auf den X2?
> 
> mfg



Das Werksteam!

Denke es lohnt sich erst wenn du wirklich extrem verblocktes Gelände fährst! Für "normales" Fahren sollte der Float X reichen!


----------



## zwehni (9. August 2016)

Also wenn du die möglichkeit hast, deinen floatX für nen guten Preis zu verkaufen, und im Bikemarkt einen für nen guten Preis schießen kannst, ist das sicher eine interessante und nützliche Variante.

mich würds reizen mal den push elevensix oder den neuen fox dhx2 im yeti zu fahren.


----------



## Thor555 (17. August 2016)

mich würds reizen mal den push elevensix oder den neuen fox dhx2 im yeti zu fahren.[/QUOTE]

Ich hab den Elevensix verbaut, und bin mega begeistert. Der Bock klebt förmlich auf dem Boden und das Ansprechverhalten ist gegenüber dem normalen Float richtig krass. Genauso wie der Preis natürlich-aber das ist ein anderes Thema..


----------



## zwehni (19. August 2016)

nach 70km laufleistung knackt das Tretlager bei jedem tritt. Gerade musste ich meine Tour nach 5km abbrechen, weil sich alle 500m die Kurbel gelöst hat. Hat da jemand ähnliche erfahrungen?

- Race Face BB92
- Race Face Next SL Kurbel

Gerade einmal alles ausgebaut, auf der nicht-antriebs-seite läuft das lager schon rau. Hab es jetzt mal mit balistol geflutet und gefettet, aber keine besserung. also bis jetzt klebt an dem Hobel nur scheisse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheEnd (31. August 2016)

Hallo

Welche rahmengröße würdet ihr mir empfehlen mit 180cm fahr momentan ein Nomad in L !

Mfg


----------



## TheEnd (31. August 2016)

Ich mein das sb6c


----------



## flip986 (1. September 2016)

Hallo, ich würde bei 1,80 M nehmen.


----------



## pat (1. September 2016)

Hoffe, dass hier auch andere Modelle mittun dürfen (5.5)... Die SB Familie von Yeti hat doch einige Gemeinsamkeiten. 


zwehni schrieb:


> mich würds reizen mal den push elevensix oder den neuen fox dhx2 im yeti zu fahren.


Habe mir grad einen DVO Jade zugelegt. Passende Feder und Bushings aber erst gestern erhalten, also noch nicht probiert. Kann dann aber gerne meine Eindrücke schildern, wie sich der Coil im SB55C im Vergleich zum Float X verhält.


zwehni schrieb:


> Gerade einmal alles ausgebaut, auf der nicht-antriebs-seite läuft das lager schon rau. Hab es jetzt mal mit balistol geflutet und gefettet, aber keine besserung. also bis jetzt klebt an dem Hobel nur scheisse.


Balistol vor dem Fetten wieder ausgeblasen? Imo sollte Kugellagerfett auf trockene Lager aufgetragen werden, ansonsten dieses verdünnt wird, nicht wie gewünscht schmiert und bald wieder verloren geht.

Zu RF weiß ich nichts. Fahre Sram, PF92 Lager vor der Montage geöffnet, 100% Fettfüllung verpasst und gut ist. Mache ich schon lange, mit guten Erfahrungen.


TheEnd schrieb:


> Welche rahmengröße würdet ihr mir empfehlen mit 180cm fahr momentan ein Nomad in L !


Fragt sich, was du willst im Vergleich zum Nomad. SB6C M ist etwas kompakter, L doch ein Stück grösser. Sitzrohrlänge könnte beim L ein begrenzender Faktor sein.


----------



## marg (1. September 2016)

TheEnd schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Welche rahmengröße würdet ihr mir empfehlen mit 180cm fahr momentan ein Nomad in L !
> 
> Mfg


Steh vor der gleichen Entscheidung
Bin auch 1,80 mit ner 88er SL
Irgendwie genau dazwischen

Mein Nomad in L passt eigentlich perfekt

Yeti in M wäre mir das sitzrohr zu kurz wegen den langen Beinen und L ist etwas länger


----------



## Zweiradahrer (1. September 2016)

Bin 1,82 und fahre Gr. L, passt perfekt. Schrittlänge?...kein Plan.
Hatte vorher ein SB66C in Gr.M und das war mir etwas "kompakt".


----------



## Drae (2. September 2016)




----------



## vocke1 (2. September 2016)

ich fahre SB66C und SB5C bei 180cm in M.
Beide 50mm Vorbau


----------



## TheEnd (3. September 2016)

hmmm  ok danke für die Hilfe erst mal !
Mfg


----------



## TheEnd (3. September 2016)

Hallo

Wenn ihr M mit nen 50mm Vorbau fahrt hatt dann schon mal
Wer nen L mit nen 35mm Vorbau getestet bei ner Größe von 181cm kommt ja dann aufs selbe raus !

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenilein (20. September 2016)

Hi,
der Hinterbau von meinem sb 66 ( Carbon, Farbe lime ) hat mittlerweile optisch so viel gelitten ( vor allem Lackplatzer ), daß ich das Teil nach der saison lackieren oder beschichten lassen möchte. Im Rahmen der Lagerkontrolle / Pflege wird eh` zerlegt.
Hat jemand `nen Tip für mich, wo ich die orginal applizierten Aufkleber herbekommen könnte ?

Wäre über jeden Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## Turbo-D (21. September 2016)

Hallo

Ich habe grosses Interesse an einem sb5c oder sb6c rahmen. Aber sich mal drauf setzen und ne kleine Runde drehen ist damit kaum möglich...
Ist jemand mit einem yeti sb5c oder sb6c aus dem kreis soest oder Umgebung wo man mal eine kleine runde probe fahren könnte?

Mfg daniel


----------



## Paddy_G (21. September 2016)

Turbo-D schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe grosses Interesse an einem sb5c oder sb6c rahmen. Aber sich mal drauf setzen und ne kleine Runde drehen ist damit kaum möglich...
> Ist jemand mit einem yeti sb5c oder sb6c aus dem kreis soest oder Umgebung wo man mal eine kleine runde probe fahren könnte?
> ...



watz up in oberhausen hat ein sb6c in L da!

gruss


----------



## active-bikes (6. Oktober 2016)

Turbo-D schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe grosses Interesse an einem sb5c oder sb6c rahmen. Aber sich mal drauf setzen und ne kleine Runde drehen ist damit kaum möglich...
> Ist jemand mit einem yeti sb5c oder sb6c aus dem kreis soest oder Umgebung wo man mal eine kleine runde probe fahren könnte?
> ...



Soest ist zwar nicht direkt um die Ecke, wir haben aber einige Yetis zum Probesitzen da ....


----------



## Turbo-D (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin seit einer Woche stolzer besitzer eines yeti sb5c.
Einfach traumhaft das teil


----------



## decay (6. Oktober 2016)

Schönes Bike. Die Pedalwahl würde ich persönlich ja nochmal überdenken


----------



## Turbo-D (6. Oktober 2016)

decay schrieb:


> Schönes Bike. Die Pedalwahl würde ich persönlich ja nochmal überdenken


Sind schon andere dran. Jetzt crankbrothers enduro  ;-)


----------



## zwehni (15. Oktober 2016)

Hat jemand eine Alternative zum Yeti Fett was in den Switch Infinity Link gepresst wird?
Und hat da in dem Thema empfehlungen?


----------



## active-bikes (21. Oktober 2016)

Für Gleitbuchsen ist zähes Fett am beständigsten. Würde aber keine weiße Montagepaste verwenden.
Wir benutzen immer Military Grease. Das ist rotes, recht zähes Fett, welches von Rock Shox für Gabeln empfohlen wird.

Finde das eine ziemliche sauerei wenn man das Fett in die Schmiernippel drückt. Auch quillt das an den Simmerringen raus und sammelt dann neunen Dreck auf. Da der Link recht schnell ausgebaut ist, würde ich empfehlen das Teil auszubauen, Kolbenstangen rausziehen, alles schön reinigen und mit Fett wieder zusammenbauen. 

Nach etwa einem halben Jahr intensivem Einsatz hat bei meinem eigenem SB6 alles noch richtig gut ausgesehen, wäre noch nicht notwendig gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flip986 (21. Oktober 2016)

Hi , ich benutze dieses funzt super.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Motorex/Bike-Grease-2000-Fahrradfett-p8199/universal-100-g-o11443/


----------



## LeoRollt (25. Oktober 2016)

Hey,
ich habe leider noch keine Infos über die Reifenfreiheit im Yeti SB6C Hinterbau gefunden. Was passt bei Euch maximal rein?
Liebe Grüße!


----------



## flip986 (25. Oktober 2016)

2,5 Maxxis Minion passt. Der neue 2,6 Specialized könnte auch noch passen bin mir aber nicht sicher.
Nen 2,4 für hinten reicht meiner Meinung nach völlig aus. LG Stefan


----------



## LeoRollt (25. Oktober 2016)

Super, vielen Dank Stefan!


----------



## JenniferRee (31. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Yeti Sb6c-Besitzer, 
könnt ihr mir schreiben mit welcher Körpergröße ihr welche Rahmengröße fährt? 
Ich bin 1,73m und schwanke zwischen S und M. Momentan tendiere ich zum M. Ich wollte trotzdem nachhören wie das bei Euch so ist. 

Grüße
Jennifer


----------



## Zweiradahrer (31. Oktober 2016)

Hi ,
bin 1.83 und fahre Gr. L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marg (31. Oktober 2016)

Kollege fährt mit 1,76 M
Andere Kollege mit 1,86 L

Nimm M


----------



## Paddy_G (31. Oktober 2016)

marg schrieb:


> Kollege fährt mit 1,76 M
> Andere Kollege mit 1,82 L
> 
> Nimm M


Falls du mich meinst,182 cm bin ich nicht, höchstens ohne Fuß ...

Bin mit Schuhen 187cm und fahre L und 50/40 mm Vorbau (noch in der Findung), ist zwar ein SB5.5, Oberrohr und Reach sind allerdings gleich !


----------



## Onkel marc (31. Oktober 2016)

M hört sich gut an! Bin 183cm groß und habe M und L Probe gefahren, ging beides! Fahr jetzt ein L mit 35mm Vorbau.


----------



## marg (31. Oktober 2016)

Paddy_G schrieb:


> Falls du mich meinst,182 cm bin ich nicht, höchstens ohne Fuß


 sorry, korrigiert


----------



## metalrene1989 (1. November 2016)

Hey! Bin am überlegen mir ein sb5.5c zu hohlen. Welche größe würdet ihr mir bei 178cm empfehlen? Danke


----------



## flip986 (1. November 2016)

Hey, bin 1,90m  92cm Schrittlänge und fahre L mit 50 mm Vorbau.
Werde auf nen 40 mm wechseln da es mir immer noch lang vorkommt.
Das kommt aber aufs eigene empfinden an und was du fährst.
Ich fahr mehr technisch als runter kloppen und mag es kompakt.
LG Stefan


----------



## flip986 (1. November 2016)

Noch ne Frage meinerseits bei mir klappern die innenliegenden Züge,
jemand ne Idee??Danke Stefan


----------



## Paddy_G (1. November 2016)

metalrene1989 schrieb:


> Hey! Bin am überlegen mir ein sb5.5c zu hohlen. Welche größe würdet ihr mir bei 178cm empfehlen? Danke


Was hast du vor René ...
Alles gut?
Dein Nomad weg? 

Gruss


----------



## Paddy_G (1. November 2016)

metalrene1989 schrieb:


> Hey! Bin am überlegen mir ein sb5.5c zu hohlen. Welche größe würdet ihr mir bei 178cm empfehlen? Danke


Und ja, ich fahre bei 187 cm ein L-er wie gesagt!
Habe mal kurze Zeit das Bonson 2 in XL gehabt mit 475 mm Reach, da ja der Trend zu lang geht!
War für mich persönlich die falsche Entscheidung, habe mich nicht wohl drauf gefühlt, mag es auch eher kompakt!
Und beim 29er würde ich eh ein wenig kleiner denken und würde wie bei deinem Nomad über Gr. M nachdenken.


----------



## JenniferRee (1. November 2016)

Vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldungen. Ich bin heute ein S probegefahren. Muss wohl auch noch ein M probefahren. 

Was mich etwas beunruhigt: Der M-Rahmen hat im Gegensatz zu meinem jetzigen Bike ein 2,5cm längeres Oberrohr, was wohl mit dem flacheren Sitzwinkel zu tun hat. Jetzt frage ich mich: Wenn ein Bike einen flacheren Sitzwinkel hat, lässt es sich doch normalerweise schlechter bergauf treten. Warum funktioniert das bergauf treten mit dem Yeti (zumindest in Größe S) besser als mit meinem Bike, das einen steilen Sitzwinkel hat? 

Hier die Daten im Vergleich zu meinem jetzigen Bike (Yeti M zu Capra M):
Oberrohr: +2,5 cm
Reach: +0,4 cm
Stack: +0,73 cm
Sitzrohr: -0,3 cm
Kettenstrebe: +1,2 cm
Lenkwinkel: +0,3 Grad
Sitzwinkel: -1,7 Grad
Radstand: +1,9 cm
Steuerrohrlänge:+1,3 cm
Überstandshöhe: +1,35 cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (2. November 2016)

Bis zu einem gewissen Maß ist der Sitzwinkel egal, wenn man den Sattel korrekt eingestellt bekommt.

Bergauf spielt noch anderes mit rein:
- versinkt der Dämpfer in den Sag?
- zieht der Kettenzug den Hinterbau zusammen oder auseinander?
- neutralisiert bergauf der Kettenzug die Federung, sodass der Reifen zu rutschen anfängt, sobald es federn sollte?
- sind die Kettenstreben zu kurz (eher unwahrscheinlich bei Größe S)?
- Laufräder, Reifen, Sitzposition etc etc


----------



## metalrene1989 (2. November 2016)

Paddy_G schrieb:


> Was hast du vor René ...
> Alles gut?
> Dein Nomad weg?
> 
> Gruss


Servus paddy! Nach 2 jahren mit dem nomad wird es mal zeit für was neues und daher steht es gerade im bikemarkt.  
Habe beim testival in brixen ein pivot switchblade testen können und war fasziniert wieviel sicherheit die großen räder im ruppigen und steilen gelände vermitteln, daher soll mein nägstes rad auf 29ern rumrollen..


----------



## pat (2. November 2016)

JenniferRee schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir schreiben mit welcher Körpergröße ihr welche Rahmengröße fährt?
> Ich bin 1,73m und schwanke zwischen S und M.


Bin 1,82 und fahre 5.5 in L. Würde dir zu M raten.


metalrene1989 schrieb:


> Hey! Bin am überlegen mir ein sb5.5c zu hohlen. Welche größe würdet ihr mir bei 178cm empfehlen? Danke


Schwierig. Imho genau der Bereich, in dem individuelle Vorliebe entscheidet. Irgendwo eine Möglichkeit, M oder L testzufahren? Wäre bei so ner Investition das Beste. Bist Nomad in M oder L gefahren? Hats gepasst, möchtest du grösser/kleiner gehen oder so bleiben? Habe nur mal kurz mit nem Kollegen getauscht, Nomad M gegen 5.5 L. Nomad ist DEUTLICH kleiner, fühlte sich nach 2 Grössen Unterschied an.


flip986 schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage meinerseits bei mir klappern die innenliegenden Züge,
> jemand ne Idee??Danke Stefan


Ich habe die Züge/Leitungen im Unterrohr in einem Neoprenschlauch (d=30mm) verlegt. Vom Steuerrohr her drüber gestülpt, dann Leitungen seitlich raus.

Allgemein muss/kann ich sagen, ich liebe mein Yeti! Geht gut bergauf und noch besser bergab. Keine Sänfte, aber schnell. Tolles Gerät, um aus eigener Kraft bergauf zu kommen und mit Spass (fast is fun  ) auf Singletrails hier in der Zentralschweiz runter zu fräsen.


----------



## metalrene1989 (2. November 2016)

pat schrieb:


> Bin 1,82 und fahre 5.5 in L. Würde dir zu M raten.
> 
> Schwierig. Imho genau der Bereich, in dem individuelle Vorliebe entscheidet. Irgendwo eine Möglichkeit, M oder L testzufahren? Wäre bei so ner Investition das Beste. Bist Nomad in M oder L gefahren? Hats gepasst, möchtest du grösser/kleiner gehen oder so bleiben? Habe nur mal kurz mit nem Kollegen getauscht, Nomad M gegen 5.5 L. Nomad ist DEUTLICH kleiner, fühlte sich nach 2 Grössen Unterschied an.
> 
> ...


Komme aus Sterzing(Südtirol) und da kenne ich keinen Händler in der Nähe der Yeti hat.. Fahre das Nomad in M, würde aber wenn ich nochmal eins kaufe ein L nehmen da ich mich manchmal auf schnellen ruppigen Passagen unwohl fühlte. Bin das Pivot Switchblade in M rund um der Plose testgefahren und hat sehr gut gepasst finde ich. 
Falls mal jemand zufällig in der Gegend ist und mich das Sb5.5 mal Probesitzen lässt wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## pat (3. November 2016)

metalrene1989 schrieb:


> Fahre das Nomad in M, würde aber wenn ich nochmal eins kaufe ein L nehmen da ich mich manchmal auf schnellen ruppigen Passagen unwohl fühlte. Bin das Pivot Switchblade in M rund um der Plose testgefahren und hat sehr gut gepasst finde ich.


Habe bisschen Geo-Daten verglichen. 5.5 M hat 6mm mehr Reach und 10mm mehr Stack als Nomad M. Radstand identisch. Das Yeti dürfte sich ein bisschen grösser anfühlen. Ebenso fällt die Position auf dem 5.5 L etwas grösser aus als beim Nomad L. Hinterbau ist straffer, 25mm weniger. Die grossen Laufräder tragen aber wesentlich zur Tempofestigkeit bei. Klar, das Nomad M meines Kollegen was mir zu klein (und mein 5.5 L ihm [173cm] def. zu gross), aber ich konnte doch feststellen, dass das Nomad M um Welten verspielter fährt. Insgesamt tendiere ich dazu, dir zu Gr. M zu raten. 

Das Switchblade kenne ich persönlich nicht. Hat in M einen Reach ca. vergleichbar mit Nomad und 5.5 in L. Aufgrund des deutlich steileren Lenkwinkels und der 10mm kürzeren Kettenstreben ist der Radstand dennoch sogar eine Spur kürzer als bei SC und Yeti in M. Dürfte daher ein verspielteres Fahrverhalten an den Tag legen als das Yeti. Das 5.5 mag hinten nur 140mm haben, fühlt sich aber def. nach Enduro an, nicht Allmountain. Merkt man schon beim Aufsitzen, das Vorderrad reckt sich ähnlich unterm Lenker nach vorne wie beim Nomad. Beim FW war ich mir vorab nicht 100pro sicher, habe aber nie mehr vermisst, auch nicht auf üblen Knüppeltrails.


----------



## Paddy_G (4. November 2016)

Hey falls jmd. Interesse hat, habe noch einen Chirs King I2 Steuersatz in türkis über ...

Hier die Anzeige im Markt:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...z-1-1-8-1-5-griplock-turkis-zs44-28-6-zs56-40


----------



## zwehni (9. Dezember 2016)

Paddy_G schrieb:


> Hey falls jmd. Interesse hat, habe noch einen Chirs King I2 Steuersatz in türkis über ...
> 
> Hier die Anzeige im Markt:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...z-1-1-8-1-5-griplock-turkis-zs44-28-6-zs56-40



hast du da auch so probleme die gabel rauszubekommen?


----------



## Paddy_G (9. Dezember 2016)

zwehni schrieb:


> hast du da auch so probleme die gabel rauszubekommen?


Was meinst du genau damit ? 

Also der Steuersatz macht keine Probleme!
Dafür die 36er Fox, die ist nämlich von Anfang defekt gewesen leider!
Der Luftkolben tat wohl nicht, allerdings hat Fox hier schnellstens für die Reparatur gesorgt, alles innerhalb 5 AT abgewickelt! 
Lieber wäre mir gewesen, dass die gar nicht defekt gewesen wäre, aber dafür hat dann der Kundenservice prima geklappt!


----------



## pat (20. Dezember 2016)

SB5.5 Review bei PB:

http://m.pinkbike.com/news/yeti-sb55-review-2016.html

Trifft es recht gut, soweit ich beurteilen kann.

Float X Setup mit bodyweight plus 30psi scheint mir aber zu soft. Das wäre bei mir 205 (nackig 77kg = 175lbs), def. zu wenig. Bin mittlerweile von 220 auf 230psi hoch. Etwas harscher, aber 'poppy'. Werde wohl mal reinschauen und etwas grösseren Spacer für mehr Progression verbauen, dafür zurück auf 220psi. 3-Pos-Hebel offen, der schwarze Einsteller für off. Modus auf 1 = weich. 2 (oder 3) verschlechtert nur das Ansprechen, bringt mir aber nichts.

Gabel ca. mit Luftdruck gemäss Fox Setup Guide (75psi). Fit4 offen, LS derzeit (kalt) fast voll offen. Mittlerweile ähnlicher Eindruck wie am Dämpfer, werde plus 1 Token versuchen, dafür ev. bisschen weniger Druck.

Bergauf kann ich weder mit SB4.5 noch mit Jeffsy vergleichen. Im Vergleich zu Enduro, Nomad, Spartan und Trailfox von Kollegen geht das 5.5 sehr gut bergauf. Dämpfer auf langen Asphalt Uphills auf Trail, sonst immer offen.

Das Yeti bergab trifft die Beschreibung bei PB wirklich gut. Eine Trailwaffe, die überall zuhause ist. Mittlerweile war ich damit von sanften Mittelland-Trails bis sehr verblocktem alpinem Felsengeballer unterwegs, von Schritttempo beim Umsetzen in steilen Kehren bis Vollgas geradeaus im rauhen Geläuf. Das Yeti ist überall zuhause, vermittelt viel Vertrauen und lässt sich präzise fahren. Tendenziell mag es flotter lieber, kann aber alles. Grobes Gelände auch, präsentiert sich dabei aber als scharfes Florett, nicht als Zweihänder. Mit diesem Bike sehe ich regelmäßig neue direkte Linien, die Vernunft und das Wissen um mein beschränktes Können halten mich aber oft davon ab, diese zu nehmen. Ist eh schon schnell genug und will mir nicht wehtun. Aber es ist so, die Kiste gibt dir stets das Gefühl, es ginge noch schneller, egal wie sehr du ohnehin schon Gas gibst. Man sollte aber da aufhören, wo die eigenen Reserven enden, auch wenn das 5.5 wohl weit mehr könnte.

Fazit, schon geil, was man sich heute kaufen kann.  Teuer, aber mit Fahreigenschaften auf unglaublich hohem Niveau.  Da bleiben einem echt nur noch Ausreden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheEnd (20. Dezember 2016)

Hi

Fährt wer in seinen sb6c nen float x2 und wenn ja mit welchen Gewicht und Setup ? Wollt da mal eure Erfahrungen hören !

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Paavo04 (1. Januar 2017)

Frohes Neues zusammen. Ich will für 2017 auf Yeti umsteigen, wollte aber ein Bike, das ich wie Santa mit 27+ und 29er fahren kann. Denkt ihr man kann das Yeti SB 5 Plus https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/sb5plus/ auch mit 29er Felgen fahren?


----------



## TheEnd (3. Januar 2017)

Hallo

Hat wer vielleicht eine Lösung wie Mann sich ein mud fender an denn Hinterbau des sb6c hin bekommt oder mal ein Bild oder welche Lösungen habt ihr so ?


----------



## Kongo-Joe (4. Januar 2017)

Paavo04 schrieb:


> Frohes Neues zusammen. Ich will für 2017 auf Yeti umsteigen, wollte aber ein Bike, das ich wie Santa mit 27+ und 29er fahren kann. Denkt ihr man kann das Yeti SB 5 Plus https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/sb5plus/ auch mit 29er Felgen fahren?



hi,
das sb5+ ist ja grundsätzlich für die +-Bereifung ausgelegt (Reifenfreiheit etc.) und auch optimal auf die Art abgestimmt. Natürlich gilt, dass 27,5+ = 29 Zoll im effektiven Durchmesser ist. Von dem her spricht nichts gegen die Verwendung von 29 Zoll Laufrädern. Allerdings gibt es ja das sb5.5 und 4.5 in 29 Zoll. Wenn du also nur die großen Laufräder fahren willst, dann würd ich mich nach einem von den beiden Modellen umsehen.


----------



## Paavo04 (4. Januar 2017)

Kongo-Joe schrieb:


> hi,
> das sb5+ ist ja grundsätzlich für die +-Bereifung ausgelegt (Reifenfreiheit etc.) und auch optimal auf die Art abgestimmt. Natürlich gilt, dass 27,5+ = 29 Zoll im effektiven Durchmesser ist. Von dem her spricht nichts gegen die Verwendung von 29 Zoll Laufrädern. Allerdings gibt es ja das sb5.5 und 4.5 in 29 Zoll. Wenn du also nur die großen Laufräder fahren willst, dann würd ich mich nach einem von den beiden Modellen umsehen.



Das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Ich würde gerne beide Radsätze fahren, so wie ich es beim Santa Cruz habe


----------



## Kongo-Joe (4. Januar 2017)

Paavo04 schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Ich würde gerne beide Radsätze fahren, so wie ich es beim Santa Cruz habe



das schreibt Yeti selbst zum sb5+:
"
*designed to work exclusively with plus-sized wheels because simply, we didn’t want to compromise.*
There are no flip-chips here to change the bike’s geometry, no multiple wheel sizes, nothing to alter our suspension kinematics. We discovered that the slight changes in tire diameter had a dramatic impact on critical frame properties such as bottom bracket height and mechanical trail. Not wanting to sacrifice any defining ride characteristics by adopting the wheels to fit an existing platform, the SB5+ was born into its own identity in our line." (source: http://www.yeticycles.com/bikes/sb5-plus

sprich, laut Yeti soll das switch-infinity System beim sb5+ nicht perfekt mit einem 29er funktionieren. Müsste man mal testen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheEnd (17. Januar 2017)

Hat wer schonmal nen stahlfederdämpfer im Yeti getestet zB vivid oder so

Mfg


----------



## zwehni (17. Januar 2017)

soll gut laufen. zumindest im sb6c


----------



## LeoRollt (18. Januar 2017)

TheEnd schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hat wer vielleicht eine Lösung wie Mann sich ein mud fender an denn Hinterbau des sb6c hin bekommt oder mal ein Bild oder welche Lösungen habt ihr so ?



Das würde mich ebenfalls interessieren! Hast Du evtl. inzwischen eine Lösung gefunden?


----------



## TheEnd (18. Januar 2017)

Hab Versucht mir was zurecht zu schneiden aber hat nicht so ganz funktioniert wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab deswegen wollt ich hier mal nachfragen ob da wer eine Lösung hat ! 

Hab immer noch nix was denn dreck ein wenig abhält 
Mfg


----------



## LeoRollt (19. Januar 2017)

TheEnd schrieb:


> Hab Versucht mir was zurecht zu schneiden aber hat nicht so ganz funktioniert wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab deswegen wollt ich hier mal nachfragen ob da wer eine Lösung hat !
> 
> Hab immer noch nix was denn dreck ein wenig abhält
> Mfg



Sehr schade, trotzdem danke!

Eine kurze Frage noch in die Runde: Habt ihr Euren Yetis Rahmenschutzfolie gegönnt und falls ja, welcher Hersteller wäre da zu empfehlen?


----------



## zwehni (19. Januar 2017)

also ich hab das scheissteure invisiframe aus UK bestellt. Meine Freundin hats foliert und die verarbeitung war echt einfach sagte sie (ich hab nur befeuchtet und gehalten )

kann ich beim raw rahmen in matt nur empfehlen

Bei Raw würde ich defintiv matt nehmen. Bei Türkis eher glossy.

ansich ist es sein geld auf jeden fall wert.Du musst bei keinem steinschlag sorgen haben, oder angst haben dass die kettenstreben matt werden. würde beim nächste mal aber defintiv die günstige deutschlandvariante hier aus dem bikemarkt testen.

optional silkgraphics? Da kann man sich direkt noch die decals bestellen


----------



## Ducki (24. Januar 2017)

LeoRollt schrieb:


> Sehr schade, trotzdem danke!
> 
> Eine kurze Frage noch in die Runde: Habt ihr Euren Yetis Rahmenschutzfolie gegönnt und falls ja, welcher Hersteller wäre da zu empfehlen?


Ich habe jetzt mal die deutsche Variante von www.easy-frame.de bestellt. Kommt dann demnächst aufs SB6 und ich werde berichten!

P.s. im Jahr 2015 war ja der Aufschrei mit gebrochenen Rahmen extrem groß - vor allem in den US-Foren wurde Einiges dazu geschrieben. Habt Ihr mit den 2016ern ähnliche Probleme?


----------



## TheEnd (24. Januar 2017)

Hi

Also ich hab bis jetzt keine Probleme mit meinen 16 sb6c läuft wie am ersten Tag !!


----------



## Zweiradahrer (24. Januar 2017)

Bis auf die Lager keine Probleme... 
Bleibt hoffentlich auch so...


----------



## TheEnd (24. Januar 2017)

Welches Problem hattest du mit denn lagern genau ? Und wie hast du es gelöst ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweiradahrer (25. Januar 2017)

Die waren nach 3 Monaten fahren Toast! Habe auf Kulanz neue bekommen, diese vor Einbau geöffnet und komplett mit hochwertigem Lagerfett befüllt. Deckel wieder drauf und montiert, seitdem ist Ruhe.  Mal sehen wie lange, ich halte persönlich nix von den enduro bearings, haben bei mir nie lange gehalten, im Sb66c immer in kürzester Zeit durch. Im Sb6 hab ich noch keine Alternativen gefunden, da die Lager diesen Flansch haben und die bis jetzt kein Lageranbieter führte.


----------



## TheEnd (25. Januar 2017)

Wie hat sich das mit denn lagern bei dir bemerkbar gemacht ?


----------



## TheEnd (25. Januar 2017)

und welche Lager waren das eBay wo du meinst ?


----------



## rudi62 (25. Januar 2017)

TheEnd schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Fährt wer in seinen sb6c nen float x2 und wenn ja mit welchen Gewicht und Setup ? Wollt da mal eure Erfahrungen hören !
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Hi, ich habe bei meinem SB6C den Öhlins TTX22M eingebaut und bin mega zufrieden.
Ich glaube das jeder Stahlfederdämpfer im Yeti super funktioniert. Richie Rude hatte den X2 auch beim EWS Rennen in Wistler gefahren, sollte also schon gut passen.

Übgrigens, Bikeinsel in Österreich hat noch einen TTX22M ohne Feder und Buchsen für 499,-€ im Angebot


LG Rudi


----------



## Zweiradahrer (26. Januar 2017)

@TheEnd indem die gesamte Umlenkung nach Ausbau des Dämpfers extrem ruckelig lief und der Dogbone in der Stellung blieb, in der er losgelassen wurde.
Waren original Erstauslieferungs  Enduro Bearings und sind jetzt mangels Alternative wieder verbaut. Werde bei Gelegenheit mal wieder nachschauen wie der Zustand ist.


----------



## Ducki (30. Januar 2017)

Zweiradahrer schrieb:


> Die waren nach 3 Monaten fahren Toast! Habe auf Kulanz neue bekommen, diese vor Einbau geöffnet und komplett mit hochwertigem Lagerfett befüllt. Deckel wieder drauf und montiert, seitdem ist Ruhe.  Mal sehen wie lange, ich halte persönlich nix von den enduro bearings, haben bei mir nie lange gehalten, im Sb66c immer in kürzester Zeit durch. Im Sb6 hab ich noch keine Alternativen gefunden, da die Lager diesen Flansch haben und die bis jetzt kein Lageranbieter führte.


Die Lager sind wohl nicht richtig gedichtet aber gibt es denn keinen Hersteller der solche Lager komplett gedichtet anbietet?
Diese F6902 LLU-Lager sind doch ansich nichts Seltenes oder?!


----------



## Zweiradahrer (30. Januar 2017)

Die Lager an sich nicht, nur hat Yeti ne Sonderausführung verbaut mit verlängertem Innenring. Habe ich so noch nirgends gefunden.


----------



## Ducki (30. Januar 2017)

Tatsächlich ...welches Funktion hat der Innenring? - Auf den kann man wahrscheinlich nicht verzichten oder?!


----------



## LeoRollt (1. Februar 2017)

Ducki schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal die deutsche Variante von www.easy-frame.de bestellt. Kommt dann demnächst aufs SB6 und ich werde berichten!



Hast Du Deine Folie von easy-frame schon erhalten bzw. aufgeklebt? Hast Du Dich für die glänzende oder matte Version bzw. normale/extended entschieden? Eine kurze Nachricht wäre cool Die Folie aus UK ist mir inkl. Versand mit ca. 110 Euro doch ein wenig zu teuer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ducki (1. Februar 2017)

LeoRollt schrieb:


> Hast Du Deine Folie von easy-frame schon erhalten bzw. aufgeklebt? Hast Du Dich für die glänzende oder matte Version bzw. normale/extended entschieden? Eine kurze Nachricht wäre cool Die Folie aus UK ist mir inkl. Versand mit ca. 110 Euro doch ein wenig zu teuer..


Hi Leo,
Bike ist gestern erst gekommen - nach dem Zusammenbauen hatte ich keine zeit mehr den easy-Frame zu verkleben. Das möchte ich in Ruhe und vor allem bei Tageslicht am Montageständer machen. Bin die nächsten 3 Tage auf Geschäftsreise aber dann stelle ich Bilder vom Bike ein und vom verklebten Rahmenschutz!
P.s. ich habe die glänzende Schutzfolie genommen, da mein Lack auch glänzend ist.


----------



## LeoRollt (1. Februar 2017)

Ducki schrieb:


> Hi Leo,
> Bike ist gestern erst gekommen - nach dem Zusammenbauen hatte ich keine zeit mehr den easy-Frame zu verkleben. Das möchte ich in Ruhe und vor allem bei Tageslicht am Montageständer machen. Bin die nächsten 3 Tage auf Geschäftsreise aber dann stelle ich Bilder vom Bike ein und vom verklebten Rahmenschutz!
> P.s. ich habe die glänzende Schutzfolie genommen, da mein Lack auch glänzend ist.



Hört sich prima an, vielen Dank schonmal Ducki!


----------



## LeoRollt (1. Februar 2017)

Nach längerer Suche habe ich endlich ein Beispielbild gefunden, wie eine matte Folie auf dem türkis glänzenden Rahmen wirken könnte:

Ist evlt. doch auch eine Option...


----------



## Ducki (5. Februar 2017)

So heute mal das kleinere Set verklebt...ja ich würde sagen es steht und fällt komplett an den Fähigkeiten des Anwenders. Die easy-Frame Stücke sind perfekt geschnitten und die Folienqualität ist 3M like perfekt. Ich sehe keinen Grund Invisiframe zu kaufen. allerdings muss man sich schon Zeit nehmen und am besten Räder raus und Montageständer verwenden! Hände gut entfetten sonst gibts Finderabdrücke unter die Folie. Mein SB6 ist glänzend lackiert daher passt die Folie glänzend auch perfekt und ist kaum sichtbar! ach ja ich habe trocken verklebt und den Rahmen vorher mit Wischdesinfektion(Alkohol) gereinigt. nass verkleben geht sicher auch gut (besser!?) aber das war mir zu viel Sauerrei!

Anbei Impressionen:


----------



## Ducki (7. Februar 2017)

Hat eigentlich jemand schon eine gute Lösung gefunden um zu verhinder, dass Wasser in den Rahmen eintritt?
Die Eintrittspunkte der Kabelführungen sind ja mega undicht . Ich kann meine Bremsleitungen mit zwei Fingern hin und her schieben...


----------



## TheEnd (12. Februar 2017)

Fährt wer einen stahlfederdämpfer im sb6c wenn ja welchen und wie fährt es sich im Vergleich zum float x oder x2 !

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rudi62 (12. Februar 2017)

Ich hab den Öhlins TTX22M statt dem Float X im SB6C eingebaut und finde, dass vor Allem die Traktion bergauf und bergab besser ist.
Ich hab das Gefühl das Ich beim Überfahren von Hindernissen viel schneller wieder Bodenkontakt habe.
Das Bike bleibt meiner Meinung nach auch höher im Federweg und bei der Landung nach Sprüngen fühle ich mich viel sicherer.
Beim Fahren auf der Straße oder Forstwegen fühlt sich der Dämpfer viel straffer an.
Ein Kumpel hat den Push 11-6 in seinem SB6C verbaut und der berichtet ähnliches.

Gruß Rudi


----------



## TheEnd (12. Februar 2017)

Welche federhärte fahrt ihr bei welchen Gewicht ?

Mfg


----------



## rudi62 (12. Februar 2017)

Ich hab für den TTX22M bei knapp 82 kg (inkl. Trinkrucksack und Protektoren) die 388 lb/in Feder genommen und die passt perfekt.
Wenn ich leichter unterwegs bin, zieh ich die Feder weniger stark an. 
Btw: In der Bedienungsanleitung zum TTX22M steht, das die Feder max. 3 Umdrehungen vorgespannt werden soll. 

Formel zur Berechnung:
(Fahrergewicht in kg x 4,5 / Kolbenhub in Inch) x Übersetzungsverhältnis des Hinterbaus
(82kg x 4,5/2,5)x 2,39 = 353 lb/in
Da es bei Öhlins nicht´s zum Berechnen gab, hab ich auf der Cane Creek Seite geschaut, dort kam dann 383 lb/in raus

Gruß Rudi


----------



## Ducki (17. Februar 2017)

Wie groß ist der Aufwand die Hinterradbremse zu verlegen? Bestehende Leitung (Dot) liegt und soll ausgetauscht werden (Mineralölleitung). Sind im SB6c intern Leitrohrer verlegt oder sollte ich (z.B mit dem Reverb Leitungsconnector) die alte und neue Leitung verbinden?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Drae (18. Februar 2017)

TheEnd schrieb:


> Hat wer schonmal nen stahlfederdämpfer im Yeti getestet zB vivid oder so
> 
> Mfg



Bin den Vivid im sb5 gefahren.. Ziemlich geil! Losbrechmoment = Feder auf dem Sattel
127mm Federweg fühlen sich mit dem Coil auch eher wie 160mm an 

Letztlich fahre ich den Monarch+ dann doch etwas lieber, weil einfach mehr Rückmeldung kommt. (vllt auch wegen der ~800g weniger )


----------



## pat (20. Februar 2017)

@Ducki: Keine internen Röhrchen. Neue Leitung jedenfalls mit Hilfe der alten einziehen, sonst kann's mühsam werden.


----------



## Ducki (25. Februar 2017)

Die Schmiernippel des Infinity-Links sind ja im Grunde ungeschützt. Nun kann folgendes passieren: Ihr fährt im Dreck, dieser setzt sich in die Bohrung und beim nächsten Abschmieren presst ihr den Staub/Schmutz mit dem Fett in den Link.
Folgen sind klar - erhöhter Verschleiß etc. pp..

Meine Lösung ist abdecken mit folgenden Schmiernippelkappen (Hope Bremse) https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Abdeckgummi-ohne-Lasche-fuer-Entlueftungsnippel-p46671/.
Vor dem Abschmieren einfach abziehen. 

Dachte das könnte für den ein oder anderen interessant sein 













Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTBwato (25. Februar 2017)

Hallo Leute,
Ich bin neu hier in diesem Chat, beobachte aber seit ner Weile das Treiben hier da ich mir für 2017 auch ein Yeti zulegen wollte.
Es ist ein 16er sb6c in grün (nicht unbedingt meine wunschfarbe, aber bezahlbar) und in Göße M (Ich 173cm) geworden.
Da bei mir das Wetter lange zu schlecht zum fahren war hab ich etwas Zeit zum basteln gehabt.
Ich hab hier schon von Problemen mit der Kabeldichtung am Rahmen und mit fernhalten von Schmutz am Infinity-Link gelesen. Desswegen möchte ich jetzt meinen Senf dazugeben.
Den Schmutz hab ich versucht mit einem Handelsüblichen Fender (für Federgabel) fern zu halten. Mit eher mäßigem Erfolg, meiner Meinung nach. Es hält zwar grobe Sachen fern, aber so richtig sauber bleibt es dennoch nicht.

Eine Besser Lösung hab ich für die Kabelverlegung gefunden. Ich habe mir von https://www.gocycle.de/ , https://www.gocycle.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/f/7194/ einen Ersatz für die mitgelieferten Dichtungen bestellt. 
https://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/g...YETI-SB6-C-2015-Di2-Routing-Kit-GO-CYCLE-Shop
Diese sind jedoch für die DI2-verlegung (Elektrokabel) vorgesehen und haben anders als auf der Abbildung einen viel kleineren Durchmesser als für normale Züge notwending.
Diese hab ich dann recht aufwending aufgeweitet. Hat dann aber recht gut Funktioniert. 
Besser sind Wahrscheinlich diese geeignet:https://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/g...TI-SB6-C-2015-Kabelfuehrung-Kit-GO-CYCLE-Shop
waren mir aber zu teuer 

Zum Fox Float X2 kann ich nach ein paar Ausfahren auch meine Erfahrungen mit Euch teilen. Dazu habe ich bissher aber nicht ausreichend testen können.

Um die Schmiernippel mach ich mir keine großen Gedanken. Das Abschmieren werde ich eh bei gereinigtem Bike durchführen. Ist aber trozdem eine gute lösung von Ducki.


----------



## Ducki (26. Februar 2017)

Auch eine gute Lösung MTBwato! Bzgl. des Wassers im Rahmen nach dem Waschen haben ich das Problem eigentlich nur in der Hinterschwinge. Ich stelle das Fahrrad nach dem Waschen kurz aufs Hinterrad und dann fließt das raus - fertig.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bikesen (27. Februar 2017)

Servus Yeti-Fahrer,

ich bin seit wenigen Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines SB6C Rahmens und werde diesen in den kommenden Tagen aufbauen. Nach dem Lesen der letzten zehn Seiten möchte ich dank Eurer Erfahrungen das Bike möglichst optimal bzgl. der kleineren Schwachstellen montieren und habe dazu zwei Fragen:

- Lohnt es sich, den Rahmen bzw. die Lager und den Switchlink vor dem Aufbau auszubauen und mit ordentlich Fett zu füllen oder sind die im Neuzustand bereits ausreichend gefettet? Falls ein Ausbau lohnenswert ist: Welches Fett könnt Ihr mir für die verbauten Enduro Bearings empfehlen? Ich habe aktuell noch eine Dose Dynamic Galli Kugellagerfett hier rumstehen. Für den Switch soll wohl das Mobilgrease XHP222 verwendet werden.

- Da nur einmal von klappernden Leitungen berichtet wurde: Hat damit sonst niemand Probleme? Falls doch, würde ich wohl auch versuchen, einen Neoprenschlauch über die Leitung zu ziehen (wie auch immer das im Endeffekt funktionieren sollte...)

- Bzgl. eindringendem Wasser werde ich evtl. etwas Dichtstoff auf die Gummimanschetten geben.

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBwato (27. Februar 2017)

Sind denn am 17er Modell Bohrungen im Hinterbau? 
Bei meinem 16er könnte es nirgendwo raus laufen.


----------



## Ducki (27. Februar 2017)

Bikesen schrieb:


> Servus Yeti-Fahrer,
> 
> ich bin seit wenigen Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines SB6C Rahmens und werde diesen in den kommenden Tagen aufbauen. Nach dem Lesen der letzten zehn Seiten möchte ich dank Eurer Erfahrungen das Bike möglichst optimal bzgl. der kleineren Schwachstellen montieren und habe dazu zwei Fragen:
> 
> ...



Den Switchlink auseinander zu bauen ist eine schlechte Idee - den bekommst Du nie wieder so zusammen wie das Fox ab Werk tut.

Ursprünglich hatte ich auch die Idee die Manschetten abzudichten, da ich aber denke, dass man das ganze nie 100% dicht bekommt - bin ich davon wieder abgekommen.

Mein Rat: weniger ist mehr!
Fahr das Bike wie es ist.
Wenn Du mit Hochdruckreiniger (welcher eigentlich an Bikes nix zu suchen hat) reinigst versuche die Manschetten/Lager und den Switchlink zu meiden.
Switchlink alle 5-6 Fahrten mit dem Mobil-Fett abschmieren (Nippel vorher halbe Umdrehung aufdrehen!) mit trockenem Tuch Überschuss abwischen fertig.

KLappernde Leitungen kenne ich nicht (Bj. 2016)!

Anm.: Die meisten Biker sind immer viel zu versessen das Fahrrad andauernd zu putzen - die sollte man wirklich nicht übertreiben! Gerne poste ich Euch hier ein zitat von einem Yeti-Mitarbeiter. ich suche es raus und reiche es nach


----------



## MTBwato (28. Februar 2017)

Ich habe meinen Rahmen gebraucht gekauft. Da ich über den aktuellen Wartungszustand nicht genau Bescheid wusste und eh alles richtig sauber machen wollte, um ihn mit Schutzfolien zu bekleben,  habe ich den Rahmen komplett inklusive Infiniti Link auseinander genommen. Das ging wirklich sehr gut und einfach. 
Jedoch sollte man dazu etwas Erfahrung mit Schrauben haben, sauber arbeiten und einen Drehmomentschlüssel zur Verfügung haben. 
Wer also in der Lage ist seine Federelemente zu zerlegen und zu warten wird mit dem Rahmen keine großen Probleme haben. 

Meine Lager waren schon vom Vorbesitzer mit Liqui Moly LM50 Litho HT nachgeschmiert. Das soll die Lebensdauer der Lager sehr verlängern. 
Für den Switch Link habe ich auch das XHP222. Damit habe ich im zerlegten Zustand alles gut gefettet. 
Orginal wird da aber auch schon genug drin sein. Also ich würde den neuen Rahmen nicht unbedingt wegen dem Switch Link zerlegen. 
Für die Lager ist es aber eventuell sinnvoll.


----------



## MTBwato (28. Februar 2017)

Der Wartungsintervall für den Switch Infiniti soll wohl bei 40h liegen, hab ich mal gelesen.


----------



## Ducki (28. Februar 2017)

Ich zitiere mal John P. (Salesmanager von Yeti) zum Thema Switch Infinity/wartungsintervalle:
_Further to the grease gun query, the service intervals are so long (once or twice per year is usually plenty) and the actual service time is so short (takes ~30 seconds to perform the service), that it didn't seem necessary to include a grease gun. The worst thing you can do to Switch Infinity mech is take it apart to clean it. The second worst thing you can do is over-maintain it by squirting grease in there on a regular basis. We found this on our old linear rails on the DH bike. People would over-service them, and invariably, something would go wrong at some point in the maintenance. Their grease would have a little contamination in it, they would fail to clean off the residual and it would attract dirt, people would try to rebuild it and botch the reassembly, etc. etc. etc. 

I know some of you guys are nuts about fastidiously cleaning your bikes, but trust us on this one. We over-built the ever-loving sh!t out of that entire mechanism, including the seals. Wipe off the grime after a ride and then go have a beer.
_


----------



## Bikesen (28. Februar 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen! Dann werde ich den Switch so lassen, wie er ist, und höchstens die Lager nachfetten. Wisst Ihr, ob das "Liqui Moly LM50 Litho HT" Fett für die Enduro Bearings empfehlenswert ist oder tut es da auch das vorhandene Galli Fett?


----------



## MTBwato (28. Februar 2017)

Das Liqui Moly ist wohl für alles mögliche gut. Vor allem für Lager. 
Das Galli Fett wird es aber sicher auch machen. 
Ich würde das erstmal aufbrauchen. Es geht wohl nicht primär um das schmieren sondern mehr um Feuchtigkeit fern halten. Für die Schmierung ist mit Sicherheit ausreichend Fett bereits vorhanden.


----------



## Kompostman (3. März 2017)

Hier mein 5.5 mit Di2 (3-Kabel Lösung mit Akku im Steuerrohr), Shigura und Roval LRS.


----------



## Ducki (3. März 2017)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Hier mein 5.5 mit Di2 (3-Kabel Lösung mit Akku im Steuerrohr), Shigura und Roval LRS.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 580380


sehr sehr schön!!! darf ich fragen wo du den türkisenen Klettstreifen für den Ersatzschlauch her hast? hast Du einen Link?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweiradahrer (3. März 2017)

Den bekommst Du bei YetiFan
https://yetifan.myshopify.com/colle...ther-load-enduro-strap-as-used-by-richie-rude


----------



## Kompostman (3. März 2017)

Zweiradahrer schrieb:


> Den bekommst Du bei YetiFan



Da hab ich meinen auch. Hatte ihn zuerst in den USA gesehen und dann aber in Deutschland keinen Vertrieb gefunden. 

Danke für die Probs.


----------



## ShogunZ (3. März 2017)

Hier mal mein 5.5er! Getestet wird es ausgiebig kommende Woche in Südtirol! Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Flo7 (4. März 2017)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Hier mal mein 5.5er! Getestet wird es ausgiebig kommende Woche in Südtirol! Ich bin gespannt!



Hey,

Ufff, dass Bike ist richtig GEIL!! Wäre in etwa auch mein Aufbau 

Ist das ein "S" und die Stütze ist eingefahren oder bist du so klein?

Lg Flo


----------



## ShogunZ (4. März 2017)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Ufff, dass Bike ist richtig GEIL!! Wäre in etwa auch mein Aufbau
> 
> ...



Hey Flo,

ich bin 1,78m und das ist ein M.  Passt perfekt!


----------



## flip986 (5. März 2017)

@mtb Wato
Die Gummis zum abdichten der Züge sind die seitlich geschlitzt oder müssen die Züge dafür raus??
LG Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rudi62 (5. März 2017)

Die Gummis sind geschlitzt, würde die raten die geschlitzte Öffnung so einzubauen, das der Schlitz vom Zug abgedeckt wird.
LG Rudi


----------



## flip986 (5. März 2017)

Danke dir.


----------



## Kompostman (5. März 2017)

Hat jemand von euch auch mit luftverlust am Float X Evol vom SB5.5 oder SB6 zu kämpfen? Ich habe den Dämpfer mit den entsprechenden "Shock cycles", zum Druckausgleich zwischen den Kammern, befüllt. 

Trotzdem verliere ich besonders beim Fahren bereits nach einem halben Tag ca 100psi. 

Im Wasserbad kann ich bisher keinen signifikanten Luftaustritt feststellen. 

Hatte jemand etwas ähnliches?

Danke

Alex


----------



## MTBwato (5. März 2017)

@flip986 
Ja, sie sind geschlitzt. Zur Montage muss der Zug nicht heraus genommen werden. Eine große fummelei bleibt es aber trotzdem. 

Bei Go-Cycles sind jetzt auch die Bilder zu den Gummis aktualisiert. Da sieht Man jetzt gut das nochmal Hand angelegt werden muss. Sind ja eigentlich für Elektrokabel.


----------



## pat (9. März 2017)

@Kompostman: 100 psi in nem halben Tag?! Irgendwo ne Dichtung defekt, würde ich meinen. Sollte keinen spür-/messbaren Druckverlust haben. Yeti empfiehlt monatlichen Check.


----------



## Kompostman (10. März 2017)

Ich hab jetzt keinen Luftverlust mehr:


 

Und ich sitze jetzt anders:


----------



## Kompostman (10. März 2017)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Hier mal mein 5.5er! Getestet wird es ausgiebig kommende Woche in Südtirol! Ich bin gespannt!


Super Aufbau und cooles Bild


----------



## TheEnd (10. März 2017)

Hi

Wie schwer bist du denn wegen der Feder im Dämpfer im Dämpfer und wie fährt er sich so im Vergleich zum float x ?


----------



## Kompostman (10. März 2017)

Ich fahre den Dämpfer morgen das erste mal richtig. Hab nur etwas vor denn Haus grob abgestimmt. 

Ich wiege fahrfertig ca 105kg. Ich habe eine 600lb Feder. Damit passt der Sag, aber nur mit minimaler Vorspannung.


----------



## TheEnd (10. März 2017)

Wollt mir denn auch holen berichte mal bitte so wie er ist und welches Setup du fährst !

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (12. März 2017)

Servus!

Ich wiege fahrfertig ca 105kg und fahre im SB55c den Dämpfer logischerweise mit 200mm EBL und 57mm Hub. Ich habe derzeit eine 600lb SLS Feder drin und das passt ganz gut. Zug und Druckstufendämpfung fahre ich alle zwischen 12-16 clicks von ganz zu. Aber gestern war die erste Fahrt. Der Gewichtsunterschied sind ca 300g zum Float X Evol. 

Der Unterschied ist signifikant. Das Bike fühlt sich sehr viel potenter an! Wer das mal ausprobieren kann soll es machen.


----------



## pat (14. März 2017)

Ich (77kg) habe einen für s 5.5 passenden DVO Jade mit 450er Feder. Schon sehr satt mit Coil, Ersteindruck sehr positiv, fühlt sich tatsächlich bergab wesentlich potenter an.

Allerdings empfand ich die Einbussen bergauf auch sehr deutlich.

Und Strava meinte, dass ich auch bergab nicht erkennbar schneller war. Komfortabler und an langen Shuttletagen kraftsparender erschien es mir aber definitiv.

Fahre nun aber schon ne Weile wieder Float X, nun aber mit grösserem Spacer. Der originale entspricht dem zweitkleinsten aus dem Spacerset von Fox. Fahre nun den zweitgrößten. 220psi  = 30% Sag. Keine spür-/hörbaren Durchschläge, aber im harten Einsatz FW (nahezu) ausgenutzt.

Auch in der 36 fahre ich einen Token mehr, Yeti hat original nur einen verbaut. Luftfahrwerk auf etwas progressiver getrimmt taugt mir persönlich besser und passt subjektiv besser zum Charakter des 5.5. Vielleicht montiere ich für Finale oder so mal wieder den Jade.

Inwieweit Jade und DHX2 vergleichbar sind, kann ich nicht sagen. Prinzipiell beides weit einstellbare Coil DH Dämpfer...


----------



## Ducki (14. März 2017)

pat schrieb:


> Ich (77kg) habe einen für s 5.5 passenden DVO Jade mit 450er Feder. Schon sehr satt mit Coil, Ersteindruck sehr positiv, fühlt sich tatsächlich bergab wesentlich potenter an.
> 
> Allerdings empfand ich die Einbussen bergauf auch sehr deutlich.
> 
> ...



Geht mir mit dem Luftfahrwerk genauso! Ich fahrfertig ca. 79 Kilo fahre auf dem Float X 230psi mit original kleinem Spacer und auf der Fox 36 1,5 blaue Spacer . Ja richtig...2 blaue waren mir zuviel und daher habe ich einen auf ungefähr halbe höhe runter getrimmt und entgratet. Weiches Ansprechverhalten aber keine Durchschläge (Abstreifring bleibt 5mm vor Gabelanschlag stehen).


----------



## Ducki (19. März 2017)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Upgrade von Float X auf X2? Lohnt sich das?


----------



## TheEnd (19. März 2017)

Hi
Ich es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall bike fühlt sich viel viel Satter an fast wie ein kleiner downhiller und kannst halt das Fahrwerk viel mehr auf dich abstimmen ! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Ducki (20. März 2017)

TheEnd schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall bike fühlt sich viel viel Satter an fast wie ein kleiner downhiller und kannst halt das Fahrwerk viel mehr auf dich abstimmen !
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Mhh also muss vielleicht doch noch so einer her .

Fährst Du aktuell den X2 oder den DHX2? Lohnt sich die 2Pos VAriante? Ehrlich gesagt habe ich meinen Float X immer auf "open"...das Sb6 pedaliert sich so gut. Der DHX2 würde mich auch reizen aber 750 Tacken + 170 für die Feder...ist schon ordentlich.


----------



## Zweiradahrer (20. März 2017)

Fahre den X2 als 2 Position Version, ist schon praktisch aber die Single Ausführung reicht nach meiner Meinung auch. Das Sb6 klettert auch in der offenen Position gut. Wenn man es hat ok, ohne aber auch.


----------



## TheEnd (20. März 2017)

Würde denn 2 Position nehmen ist manchmal doch praktischer find ich und ich im Moment denn Float X2 drin echt Hammer das Teil mit dem Hinterbau vom Yeti !

Mfg


----------



## Ducki (20. März 2017)

Na gut dann mache ich mich mal auf die Suche...viele gebrauchte 2POS X2er gibt es ja noch nicht auf dem Markt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ducki (23. März 2017)

Spiele jetzt doch auch mit dem Gedanken mal einen DHX2 auszuprobieren. Mein Readytogo-Gewicht mit Trinkblase ist etwa 82 kg...der Fox Coil Spring calculator spuckt mir eine 400lbs Feder aus. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen wie genau man den Rechner nehmen kann oder sollte ich für einen 20-25% Sag lieber 425 oder 375 lbs nehmen?   


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheEnd (24. März 2017)

Hi

Denk das einer ganz am Anfang mal geschrieben hat in dem forum das er in nen öhlins Dämpfer , 80kg eine 388 gefahren ist !!

Mfg


----------



## flip986 (24. März 2017)

Moin,

verkaufe in kürze (ca.1-2 Wochen) neuwertigen Sb6c Rahmen in L, schwarz.
Ohne Kratzer und ohne Beschädigung. Mit Hope Steuerkopflager und Hope Tretlager.
Bei Interesse Pn.
LG


----------



## Ducki (24. März 2017)

TheEnd schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Denk das einer ganz am Anfang mal geschrieben hat in dem forum das er in nen öhlins Dämpfer , 80kg eine 388 gefahren ist !!
> 
> Mfg



Dann wären mit ca. 82kg wahrscheinlich die 400er welche Fox empfiehlt ziemlich passend. vielleicht besorg ich mir zum testen erstmal eine normale stahlfeder und wenn alles passt erst die Superlight [emoji102]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ducki (24. März 2017)

flip986 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> verkaufe in kürze (ca.1-2 Wochen) neuwertigen Sb6c Rahmen in L, schwarz.
> Ohne Kratzer und ohne Beschädigung. Mit Hope Steuerkopflager und Hope Tretlager.
> ...



Darf man fragen warum Du verkaufst? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## flip986 (24. März 2017)

Na klar,
habe mich bei meiner Schrittlänge dann doch für nen Xl Rahmen entschieden.
Und bin zum Sb 5 gewechselt.
Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ducki (24. März 2017)

flip986 schrieb:


> Na klar,
> habe mich bei meiner Schrittlänge dann doch für nen Xl Rahmen entschieden.
> Und bin zum Sb 5 gewechselt.
> Lg



Auch ein gute wahl! Das aktuelle 2017 Modell? 

Nochmal ne Frage an alle - was fahrt Ihr so für Reifenbreiten VR HR? Bin gerade bei 2.30  Vr und 2.25 HR. Überlege breiter aufzuziehen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## decay (24. März 2017)

2,30 von Maxxis? Die bauen ja eh schon so schmal wenn man nicht grade 30mm Felgen hat.


----------



## flip986 (24. März 2017)

Ja, 17 Modell mit x2 und 36 er Fox..
Ich fahre vorne 2,5 hinten 2,4.
Lg


----------



## Ducki (24. März 2017)

Beim 16er hab ich hinten ja schon boost aber vorne...krieg ich da nen 2.50 in die 36 rein? Welchen Luftdruck fährst Du Tubeless bei 2.5/2.4?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LeoRollt (24. März 2017)

Ducki schrieb:


> Auch ein gute wahl! Das aktuelle 2017 Modell?
> 
> Nochmal ne Frage an alle - was fahrt Ihr so für Reifenbreiten VR HR? Bin gerade bei 2.30  Vr und 2.25 HR. Überlege breiter aufzuziehen.
> 
> ...





decay schrieb:


> 2,30 von Maxxis? Die bauen ja eh schon so schmal wenn man nicht grade 30mm Felgen hat.





Ducki schrieb:


> Beim 16er hab ich hinten ja schon boost aber vorne...krieg ich da nen 2.50 in die 36 rein? Welchen Luftdruck fährst Du Tubeless bei 2.5/2.4?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Nichts für ungut, aber das ist jetzt nicht wirklich Yeti-spezifisch und gehört wohl eher in den Enduro-Reifen-Thread, was meint Ihr?


----------



## decay (24. März 2017)

Mi Mi Mi...


----------



## Bikesen (24. März 2017)

Hier entsteht gerade ein neuer Schneemensch

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbau-1-schneemensch-2-herzen-365-tage.837487/


----------



## flip986 (24. März 2017)

Ich fahre nen 2,5 Minion vorne tubeless in ner 35mm Felge mit 1,7 Bar ohne Boost.
Da geht noch mehr.


----------



## Ducki (24. März 2017)

LeoRollt schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber das ist jetzt nicht wirklich Yeti-spezifisch und gehört wohl eher in den Enduro-Reifen-Thread, was meint Ihr?



Bzgl. Reifendruck gebe ich Dir recht aber was die Freigängigkeit im Yeti-Rahmen betrifft, ist das sehr wohl Yeti-spezifisch. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zweiradahrer (25. März 2017)

2.5er Maxxis in ner non boost 36 geht jedenfalls ohne Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicofr (4. Juni 2017)

Servus,

ich baue gerade einen 2015er sb6c rahmen auf und habe probleme mit den Kurbelmaßen. Ich steig da nichtmehr durch...
Eingebaut ist ein 41x30mm Hope Pressfitlager. Ich habe originale Hope Adapter für die GXP Kurbeln von sram bestellt. Da ich schon einmal die falsche Kurbel bestellt habe, will ich sicher gehen was für eine ich brauche. tretlagerbreite ist 95mm. Mit den Adaptern komme ich auf einen Wellendurchmesser 24mm, was dem Durchmesser der GXP Kurbeln passen würde.
Habt ihr einen Plan, was ich für eine Kurbel einbauen muss?
Hätte gerne eine Sram XX1, X1 oder XO.

danke schonmal!


----------



## Andi-90 (13. Juni 2017)

Hier mal ein foto von meinen Sb6.
Nun mit Float X2, Saint Bremsen und 2.8er Minion 



 
Gruss aus Südtirol


----------



## MTBwato (30. Juni 2017)

@nicofr Ich glaube du benötigst die Q168-Kurbel. Ich fahre die an nem 16er Rahmen. Kann aber durchaus am 15er anders sein, da der kein Boost-Hinterbau hat.


----------



## tomac85 (2. Juli 2017)




----------



## dj eastwood (9. Juli 2017)

Hi Zusammen ,

anbei mal ein paar Bilder meines neuen Yeti's ( Sb5c turq 2017/L ) bei der Jungfernfahrt in Finale :


----------



## flip986 (15. Juli 2017)

Schon nen geiles Teil das Sb5.


----------



## Moritzz (8. August 2017)

Moin,
ich hab in meinem SB6 jedesmal massiv viel Wasser nach dem Putzen. Muss ich jedes Mal die Stütze ausbauen um das Wasser rauszubekommen oder gibts da andere Tipps?


----------



## evilsheep26 (1. September 2017)

Servus zusammen

Ich hab da mal ne Frage an die SB6 Fahrer, die einen x2 verbaut haben

Habt ihr einen speziellen tune des Dämpfers oder den aftersale tune?

So richtig happy bin ich mit dem Dämpfer noch nicht...

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Andi-90 (1. September 2017)

Anfangs fuhr ich den x2 ohne volumenspacer und war auch nicht zufrieden damit.
Jetzt, mit 3 spacer bin ich sehr zufrieden damit.

Ob es einen speziellen tune des dämpfers gibt weis ich nicht, meiner stammt ursprünglich aus e8nem Nomad.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilsheep26 (1. September 2017)

Die 3 volumenspacer hab ich auch schon drin...
Gefühlt geht zuviel ölvolumen "ungenutzt" durch das midvalve

Laut Yeti gibts einen SB6 tune (DFP4 -wird im Replica verbaut), aber bei toxoholic kennt den noch niemand


----------



## bluewatercat (24. September 2017)

Gibt es einen Unterschied von einem Yeti Rahmen SB6C Raw von 2016 und 2018 ? Technisch und Optisch ?


----------



## makakee (24. September 2017)

An alle Yeties die ein x2 fahren. Habt ihr einen Tipp für ein Setup des Dämpfers? Bei canecreek gibt es einen netten Tunefinder für diverse Hinterbauten - bei Fox habe nichts gefunden.

Grüße


----------



## makakee (24. September 2017)

bluewatercat schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Unterschied von einem Yeti Rahmen SB6C Raw von 2016 und 2018 ? Technisch und Optisch ?



Die Qualität des Carbons ist, laut yeti, eine höhere - wenn du ein Turq Rahmen hast. Der 2018 „standart“ Rahmen ist von der Qualität nicht ganz so wie der 2016er. Bei den Turq Rahmen macht das nochmal 200 und ein paar zerquetschte Gramm aus.


----------



## bluewatercat (24. September 2017)

Der Standart Rahmen von 2016, ist der von der Qualität her etwa gleich wie der 2018 er Turq oder 2017 ?
Hat sich da was optisch geändert ?

Habe das Gefühl das der schwarze Rahmen von 2016 dunkler ist und der Schriftzug ebenfalls und weniger Türkis vorhanden ist.


----------



## makakee (24. September 2017)

Ähnlich gut aber nicht ganz so. Mehr Türkis haben die neuen, ja. Das Schwarz kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich finde den 2016 schöner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBwato (25. September 2017)

makakee schrieb:


> An alle Yeties die ein x2 fahren. Habt ihr einen Tipp für ein Setup des Dämpfers? Bei canecreek gibt es einen netten Tunefinder für diverse Hinterbauten - bei Fox habe nichts gefunden.
> 
> Grüße



Hallo, 
Ich fahre seit diesem Jahr einen X2 mir 2 POS. Hebel. Meine Tune weiß ich grade nicht. Kann ich noch nachreichen. 
Ich fahre bei ca. 78kg fahrfertig mit Rucksack:
180 psi 20% sag
LSR 20
HSR 16
LSC 18
HSC 17 Klicks 
Diese Einstellungen werden je nach stecke noch angepasst. Also z.B. bei Sprüngen reduziere ich HSR um zwei Klicks. Bei tretlastigen Strecken reduziere ich LSC. 

Gruß Markus


----------



## makakee (25. September 2017)

Top Danke! Hast du dich da herangearbeitet oder ein Empfehlung gefunden?


----------



## bluewatercat (25. September 2017)

So gerade ein Yeti SB6 bestellt und ab nächste Saison bin ich auch stolze Yetianerin


----------



## MTBwato (25. September 2017)

makakee schrieb:


> Top Danke! Hast du dich da herangearbeitet oder ein Empfehlung gefunden?



Ich habe den Dämpfer erstmal nach dem Start-Setup eingestellt (Tabelle im beiliegenden Heft) und dann auf nem gut bekannten Trail so lange hin und her probiert bis es sich am besten Angefühlt hat.
So ein Setup ist echt schwierig zu vergleichen. Jeder fährt halt anderes und auch woanders.


----------



## makakee (25. September 2017)

Danke für die Info. Ich dachte vielleicht gibt es ja nähere Infos zur Einstellung in Kombination mit dem jeweiligen Hinterbau. Yeti ist ja etwas linearer von der Kennlinie und abgesehen von den Spacern kann man über die LSC/HSC LSR/LSR noch einiges herausholen. Aber du hast Recht! Am besten macht man das für sich auf den passenden Trails.


----------



## Steilwand (30. Oktober 2017)

Servus,
hab gelesen das alles hier rein kann was mit Yeti zu tun hat. Ich habe folgendes Problem. Habe mir vor ein drei Tagen ein Yeti SB6c zusammengebaut und stelle gerade fest das es beim belasten des Dämpfers ein unschönes Geräusch entsteht. Wenn ich auf dem Rad stehe oder sitze belaste den Dämpfer das er eintaucht höre ich in der Nähe vom Unterrohr ein blop Geräusch. Es ist auch nicht das Schmatzen, Zischen oder das Losbrechmoment vom Dämpfer. Es hört sich so an als wenn man mit dem Finger auf ein Stück Holz pocht. Es ist schwer zu beschreiben.
Anderer Dämpfer vom Kumpel wurde verbaut, Geräusch noch da. Ohne Dämpfer am Hinterbau merke ich nichts. Auch nichts ausgeschlagen. Beim wippen Vorderrad mit Gabel angehoben, (evt Steuerkopflager mit Dämpfer) Geräusch wieder da. Hinterbau ist komplett zerlegt worden, alle Lager kontrolliert, eingefettet. Geräusch ist immer noch da. Meiner Ansicht kommt das Geräusch im Bereich Unterrohr, Befestigung Dämpfer.
Ich werde wahnsinnig und weis mir keinen Rat mehr.


----------



## zwehni (30. Oktober 2017)

Neubike oder gebraucht?
Vielleicht liegt es am Switch Infinitiv link dass die Lager fratze sind

Optional guck mal ob vielleicht am Si link eine Schraube fehlt
 Und der daher lose ist


----------



## Steilwand (30. Oktober 2017)

zwehni schrieb:


> Neubike oder gebraucht?
> Vielleicht liegt es am Switch Infinitiv link dass die Lager fratze sind
> 
> Optional guck mal ob vielleicht am Si link eine Schraube fehlt
> Und der daher lose ist


Habe den Rahmen gebraucht gekauft. Der Vorbesitzer ist zwei drei mal in seiner Region durch den Walt gefahren, bis er gemerkt hat, das er  mit dem Rad einen Fehlkauf für sich gemacht hat. Da bei ihm keine Berge oder Trails sind. Also quasi neu. So sieht der Rahmen auch aus. Kein Schmutz an Lagern oder in den Ecken. Das Rad hat er dann in Teilen verkauft, da er angeblich mehr Gewinn daraus machen würde. Ja und ich hab den Rahmen gekauft und habe jetzt das Problem. Ganz großes Problem ist, das ich keine Rechnung habe. 
Ich schau mal das ich ein Video einstellen kann.


----------



## Steilwand (30. Oktober 2017)

zwehni schrieb:


> Neubike oder gebraucht?
> Vielleicht liegt es am Switch Infinitiv link dass die Lager fratze sind
> 
> Optional guck mal ob vielleicht am Si link eine Schraube fehlt
> Und der daher lose ist


Was meinst du mit Si link?


----------



## makakee (30. Oktober 2017)

Steilwand schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Si link?


Er meint den Switch Infinity Link - läuft der sauber? Vielleicht ist da eine Schraube locker oder fehlt. Aber wenn es ohne Dämpfer zu keinem Geräusch kommt dürfte der Link nicht betroffen sein. Das Geräusch: klingt das wie wenn man auf Carbon klopft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steilwand (30. Oktober 2017)

makakee schrieb:


> Er meint den Switch Infinity Link - läuft der sauber? Vielleicht ist da eine Schraube locker oder fehlt. Aber wenn es ohne Dämpfer zu keinem Geräusch kommt dürfte der Link nicht betroffen sein. Das Geräusch: klingt das wie wenn man auf Carbon klopft?


Ja so ähnlich klingt es. Wenn man mit dem Finger aufs Rohr klopft nicht mit dem Fingernagel. Das währe dann vom Geräusch zu hell.
Habe alles auseinander gehabt, wieder alles gereinigt, eingefettet und mit den angegebenen Drehmomenten angezogen.
Nichts. Dumpfes blop blop Geräusch noch da.


----------



## Ducki (30. Oktober 2017)

Beim 16er Rahmen sind die Leitungen und Zûge lose innen verlegt - vielleicht macht eine Leitung das Geräusch?! Die vom Dropper vielleicht


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steilwand (30. Oktober 2017)

Ducki schrieb:


> Beim 16er Rahmen sind die Leitungen und Zûge lose innen verlegt - vielleicht macht eine Leitung das Geräusch?! Die vom Dropper vielleicht
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Ich werde morgen alle Leitungen ausbauen und mal testen. 
Heute hab ich keine Nerven mehr dafür.


----------



## zwehni (30. Oktober 2017)

Wenn du die Züge neu drin hast, nimm nen Schwamm und drück ihn ins unterrohr
Dann ist das klappern weg


----------



## Steilwand (30. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab ein kleines Video. Hoffe das es damit geht. 
Wie gesagt, nicht das Schmatzen, Zischen oder Ticken vom Dämpfer. Es ist das dumpfe. Es wird etwas vom ticken überschattet.
Ab der sec. 11-14 hört man es kurz.


----------



## Steilwand (30. Oktober 2017)

Evt. geht es da mit.


----------



## MTBwato (30. Oktober 2017)

Ich höhre nur den Dämpfer und so ein Klacken, welches ich für ein Geräusch vom Freilauf halten würde.
Allgemein würde ich beim 16er Rahmen als erstes auf die Leitungen tippen. Ist bei mir auch meißt das Problem. Zieh einfach mal beim Einfedern oben (im Steuerrohrbereich) an den Leitungen, sodass sie im Rahmen etwas auf Spannung sind. Wenn das geräusch dadurch nicht verschwindet bin ich überfragt.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Ducki (30. Oktober 2017)

Hört sich komplett nach Dämpfer an...versuch mal nen anderen Dämpfer 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steilwand (30. Oktober 2017)

MTBwato schrieb:


> Ich höhre nur den Dämpfer und so ein Klacken, welches ich für ein Geräusch vom Freilauf halten würde.
> Allgemein würde ich beim 16er Rahmen als erstes auf die Leitungen tippen. Ist bei mir auch meißt das Problem. Zieh einfach mal beim Einfedern oben (im Steuerrohrbereich) an den Leitungen, sodass sie im Rahmen etwas auf Spannung sind. Wenn das geräusch dadurch nicht verschwindet bin ich überfragt.
> 
> Gruß Markus


An den Leitungen hab ich schon gezogen. Keine Verbesserung. Es ist ein ganz dumpfes Geräusch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steilwand (30. Oktober 2017)

Ducki schrieb:


> Hört sich komplett nach Dämpfer an...versuch mal nen anderen Dämpfer
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Anderer Dämpfer wurde schon eingebaut. Das selbe Geräusch. Muss aber dazu sagen das ich beim Dämpfer tauschen meine Büchsen genommen habe. Die sind aber so gut wie neu. 
Frage, gibt es da Probleme mit den Buchsen. Oder der Befestigungsschraube, das die vom Durchmesser zu klein ist und da das Geräusch herkommt.


----------



## MTBwato (1. November 2017)

Von den Schrauben oder Buchsen kann es im Normalfall nicht kommen. Diese werden ja immer in gleicher Richtung belastet. Also nicht schwellend auf Zug/Druck. Außer du hast bei der Montage dreck mit eingespannt. Also zur Not mal alles ausbauen, reinigen und mit etwas fett zwischen den Bauteilen zusammensetzen. 
Drückst du immer auf den Sattel, beim einfedern? 
Reinige mal zusätzlich die Kontacktpunkte zwischen Sattelstütze-Rahmen und Sattelklemme-Rahmen.


----------



## bartos0815 (1. November 2017)

Probier mal andere dämpferbuchsen. Wenn da minimales Spiel vorliegt kanns schon zu Geräuschen kommen. Dazu Drehmomente einhalten bei der dämpfermontage. Liegt der Dämpfer mittig zwischen den befestigungspunkten im Rahmen und Wippe. Toleranzen in diesen Bauteilen führen manchmal dazu das Der Dämpfer verspannt festgezogen wird was ebenfalls zu Geräuschen führt. Gerade Carbon Rahmen sind ein toller resonanzkörper.....


----------



## Steilwand (1. November 2017)

MTBwato schrieb:


> Von den Schrauben oder Buchsen kann es im Normalfall nicht kommen. Diese werden ja immer in gleicher Richtung belastet. Also nicht schwellend auf Zug/Druck. Außer du hast bei der Montage dreck mit eingespannt. Also zur Not mal alles ausbauen, reinigen und mit etwas fett zwischen den Bauteilen zusammensetzen.
> Drückst du immer auf den Sattel, beim einfedern?
> Reinige mal zusätzlich die Kontacktpunkte zwischen Sattelstütze-Rahmen und Sattelklemme-Rahmen.


Da ist kein Dreck dazwischen. Der Rahmen ist neu. hab ihn zwar gebraucht gekauft, der hat aber als Neurad 1 Jahr bei dem Vorbesitzer im Keller gestanden und ist nie damit gefahren. Dann hat er das alles in Teilen verkauft, da er mehr Geld machen konnte, als das Rad komplett zu verkaufen. Auch ohne Sattelstütze habe ich das Geräusch noch.


----------



## Steilwand (1. November 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Probier mal andere dämpferbuchsen. Wenn da minimales Spiel vorliegt kanns schon zu Geräuschen kommen. Dazu Drehmomente einhalten bei der dämpfermontage. Liegt der Dämpfer mittig zwischen den befestigungspunkten im Rahmen und Wippe. Toleranzen in diesen Bauteilen führen manchmal dazu das Der Dämpfer verspannt festgezogen wird was ebenfalls zu Geräuschen führt. Gerade Carbon Rahmen sind ein toller resonanzkörper.....


Ich bau Ihn mal wieder aus, ist zwar schon das 13 mal in vier Tagen aber ich schau mir das ganze nochmals an. Drehmomente habe ich immer eingehalten. So langsam weiß ich nicht mehr ob ich vor Wut kochen soll  oder das Yeti lachen soll.


----------



## _Olli (2. November 2017)

servus

eine frage an die yeti ritter.  Switch-Infinity-Hinterbau, wie sieht das mit dem schmutzbeschuss aus? und dem sauber machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## makakee (2. November 2017)

_Olli schrieb:


> servus
> 
> eine frage an die yeti ritter.  Switch-Infinity-Hinterbau, wie sieht das mit dem schmutzbeschuss aus? und dem sauber machen?



Der direkte Beschuss hält sich in Grenzen da der Link ja quasi nur seitlich offen liegt. Einzig das regelmäßige säubern (Erhöht die Lebensdauer immens) ist zu weilen echt zäh. Man kommt nicht so richtig an die Stellen ran. Im Winder schraube ich es 1x im Monat auseinander um den Dreck von den Dichtungen richtige zu entfernen.


----------



## Steilwand (3. November 2017)

Hallo Gemeinde,
das Problem mit dem Geräusch, ist so wie es scheint gefunden worden. Nach langem suchen bin ich zum nächsten Yeti Händler gefahren. Das war Active Bikes. Ich schilderte Ihm das Problem und er sagte direkt das dies am Dämpfer liegt. Obwohl dieser neu war  "und ich probeweise einen sehr neuen von meinem Freund verbaut hatte und das Geräusch immer noch da war"  lag an meinem neuen ein Defekt vor. Dann wird wohl von meinem Freund seinem sehr neuen Dämpfer auch nicht alles 100% ok sein. Das Problem lag in der CTD ADJ Remote Kammer vor. Irgend ein Bolzen schlägt irgendwo an. Wie er das beschildert hat, kann ich leider nicht mehr wieder geben. Habe das Rad heute abgeholt und Ruhe ist. Ich hoffe auch noch länger.
Zu Active Bikes. Ein wirklich super Laden, netter und sehr hilfsbereiter Kontakt. Ich kann Active Bikes nur weiter empfehlen.


----------



## Ducki (4. November 2017)

Ich will ja nicht sagen ich habs gesagt aber ich habs gesagt [emoji1]. Freut mich dass jetzt Ruhe ist...ich weiß wie einen solche Geräusche in den Wahnsinn treiben können 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## FelixA (20. November 2017)

Mahlzeit in die Runde.

Ich habe im Moment einen SB5C Rahmen (gebraucht) von 2016 im Auge.
Da ich mit Yeti an sich keine Erfahrungen habe und auch noch nie eins in freier Wildbahn in heimischer Natur gesehen habe hätte ich da ein zwei Fragen an die Kenner.

1. Ist der SB5C Rahmen von 2016 nur auf 150mm ausgelegt oder kann man auch ne 160mm Gabel einbauen?
2. Ist das SB5C für EnduroTouren UND Rennen geeignet?

Ich selbst wohne in Schweden und nächste Saison würde ich gerne bei ein paar Endurorennen teil nehmen oder vlt sogar an der SES.

Ich würde mich über Eure Antworten freuen.

Danke schon mal

Cheers Felix


----------



## Adra (20. November 2017)

Das 2018  SB5C wird sogar ab Werk als "lunchride" Edition mit 160mm ausgeliefert. Klappt also gut und ist dann auch für Endurorennen tauglich. Der Hinterbau ist halt mit den 127mm irgendwann wenn es richtig ruppig wird am Ende, macht aber nichts.


----------



## FelixA (20. November 2017)

Danke sehr.

Ist denn da ein unterschied bezüglich des 2016 und 2018 Rahmen oder sind die gleich von der Geo her?
Ja das mit denn 127mm habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, doch ein SB6 Rahmen bekomme ich nicht für denn Preis.


----------



## Adra (20. November 2017)

... vergleich mal. 2015 und 2016 sind identisch.


----------



## FelixA (20. November 2017)

2015? 

Dachte es handelt sich gerade um das 2016 im vergleich zum neuen 2018, bezueglich der 160mm Gabel oder bringe ich hier gerade etwas durch einander?


----------



## Adra (20. November 2017)

Das Manual von 2015 ist identisch mit 2016.


----------



## flip986 (21. November 2017)

Hallo Felix,
ich fahre zwar ein 17 er, aber kannst du bedenkenlos auch mit einem 16 er machen.
Wenn du mal im Ami Forum guckst, da haben es einige gemacht.
Ich bin vorher ein SB6 gefahren, für meine Ansprüche ist das 5er ganz klar dass bessere Rad,
fahre es mit einem x2 Dämpfer und der geht super im SB5. 127 mm ist nur eine Zahl es fühlt sich
nach mehr an. Ich mache allerdings auch keine großartigen Sprünge.
Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Das 5er ist aber sicher das agilere Rad.
Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FelixA (21. November 2017)

flip986 schrieb:


> Hallo Felix,
> ich fahre zwar ein 17 er, aber kannst du bedenkenlos auch mit einem 16 er machen.
> Wenn du mal im Ami Forum guckst, da haben es einige gemacht.
> Ich bin vorher ein SB6 gefahren, für meine Ansprüche ist das 5er ganz klar dass bessere Rad,
> ...



Hej Flip.

Tack sa mycket.
Das hört sich gut an, dann werde ich bei dem Rahmen wohl zuschlagen 

Schöne (und leider kalte) Grüße aus Schweden


----------



## flip986 (21. November 2017)

Das schöne, zusätzlich wirst du bei der 160 Gabel ca.0,4 ° flacher.


----------



## FelixA (21. November 2017)

flip986 schrieb:


> Das schöne, zusätzlich wirst du bei der 160 Gabel ca.0,4 ° flacher.



Fährst du das auch so ode hast du ne 150er verbaut?


----------



## flip986 (21. November 2017)

Ich fahre eine 160 er Fox.


----------



## phc (7. Januar 2018)

Weiß jmd., wo ich das Frame Protector Kit für das SB5 kaufen kann? Ich habe es nur auf der amerikanischen Webseite gefunden.


----------



## Kompostman (8. Januar 2018)

Ggf hier: https://www.invisiframe.co.uk/

https://www.invisiframe.co.uk/YETI


----------



## phc (8. Januar 2018)

Vielen Dank Kompostmann!
Das ist aber eine Vollverkleidung. Von Yeti gibt es Folien für die beanspruchten Stellen am Hinterbau, Unterrohr und Kabelschächte.
Gibt es alles auch von anderen Anbietern. Diese passen aber nicht 100% und sind oft sogar teurer (AMS z.B.)


----------



## Daniel_NRW (8. Januar 2018)

Mein Tip dazu: kauf dir lieber ne Rolle 3M Folie und schneide diese selber zu. Die Yeti Folie ist sehr dünn und wirklich was schützen kann die nicht.
Oder: Invisiframe.


----------



## makakee (8. Januar 2018)

Also ich habe verschiedene Folien getestet und bin bei der Invisiframe gelandet - einmal drauf und nie wieder dran gedacht. Stabil und unauffällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rudi62 (8. Januar 2018)

phc schrieb:


> Weiß jmd., wo ich das Frame Protector Kit für das SB5 kaufen kann? Ich habe es nur auf der amerikanischen Webseite gefunden.


Gibt es bei gocycle:
https://www.gocycle.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/7192/lang/de/kw/YETI-SB5-C/
Kostet 40,90€
LG Rudi


----------



## phc (8. Januar 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!
As 20$ machen die 40€, das ist bitter. Dann hole ich mir doch das AMS Kit. Komplett verkleben ist nix für mich


----------



## marg (8. Januar 2018)

Frag doch mal den Tobi

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...-steinschlag-lackschutzfolie-lackschutz-folie

Gibs bestimmt auch für das SB5 

Frag ihn einfach, ansonten schneidert er es eben 

Benutze die Folien schon länger und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## MTBwato (12. Januar 2018)

Ich kann auch die Folie von EasyFrame empfehlen.
Du könntest den Tobias auch einfach mal anschreiben und fragen ob er dir, nur für die gewünschten Stellen, Folie schickt. Zur Not kannst du ihn deinen Rahmen zuschicken und er beklebt es selbst. Da könnte er auch die Folien anpassen. Besseren Sitz wirst du anderswo nicht bekommen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## phc (22. Januar 2018)

In einem anderen Unterforum hatte ich die Frage bereits gestellt:
Sram XX1 Eagle am Montageständer eingestellt und läuft dort perfekt durch alle Gänge. Sitze ich auf dem Rad (SB5 Modell 2017), geht die Kette nicht auf das kleinste Ritzel. Ohne Belastung des Fahrrads geht es wieder. Nun dachte ich an Spannung aufgrund der Einfederung. Selbst wenn ich den Schaltzug aber vollständig entspanne, geht die Kette nicht auf das 10er Ritzel.
Umschlingung, Anschläge und Schaltauge sind korrekt eingestellt. Wie gesagt am Montageständer laufen alle Gänge wie Butter.

Offensichtlich muss es durch das Einfedern zu einer erhöhten Spannung kommen, so dass nicht mehr auf das kleinste Ritzen geschaltet werden kann. Bislang hatte ich mit der Eagle weder am Specialized SJ noch am Pivot Firebird diese Probleme. Beim Yeti läuft die Schaltung ja fast komplett integriert und ich habe sie bereits in einem kleinen Bogen im kurzen freilaufenden Stück über dem Tretlager verlegt. Dann geht es zunächst für kurze Zeit auch während des Fahrens, um dann wieder auf dem vorletzten Ritzel stehen zu bleiben. Ich weiß wirklich nicht, wie ich den Schaltzug noch "entspannter" verlegen soll. 
Kennt jmd. das Problem von der Eagleschaltung beim Yeti (ab Modell 2017)?

Liebe Grüße
Peter


----------



## marg (22. Januar 2018)

Du musst die  schaltung auch im SAG einstellen 
Dafür gibt es extra diese rote Lehre dabei 
Lass die luft aus dem Dämpfer so das du 30% SAG hast, oder was du halt bevorzugs
Dann erst einstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phc (22. Januar 2018)

Die Einstellung habe ich im SAG gemacht.


----------



## schmima (22. Januar 2018)

phc schrieb:


> In einem anderen Unterforum hatte ich die Frage bereits gestellt:
> Sram XX1 Eagle am Montageständer eingestellt und läuft dort perfekt durch alle Gänge. Sitze ich auf dem Rad (SB5 Modell 2017), geht die Kette nicht auf das kleinste Ritzel. Ohne Belastung des Fahrrads geht es wieder. Nun dachte ich an Spannung aufgrund der Einfederung. Selbst wenn ich den Schaltzug aber vollständig entspanne, geht die Kette nicht auf das 10er Ritzel.
> Umschlingung, Anschläge und Schaltauge sind korrekt eingestellt. Wie gesagt am Montageständer laufen alle Gänge wie Butter.
> 
> ...



Hast du die Kette richtig abgelängt. Ich hatte am 5.5 ähnliche Probleme bis ich die Kette bei fast komplett eingefederten abgelängt habe. Erst dann konnte ich die Schaltung vernünftig einstellen.


----------



## phc (22. Januar 2018)

Die Kette ist eher auf der kurzen Seite, so dass es allenfalls Probleme auf den großen Ritzeln hätte geben können. Rein von der Messung wäre ein Kettenglied mehr ganz korrekt. Es ist aber nur das kleinste Ritzel, das nicht mitspielt. Wie gesagt läuft die Schaltung ansonsten butterweich. Rein mechanisch kann es eigentlich nur an zuviel Restspannung im Schaltzug liegen. Selbst wenn ich dann aber die Spannung am Schalthebel ganz rausnehme, läuft es nicht auf das kleinste Ritzel. Daher die Überlegung, dass es durch die Verlegung selbst behindert wird. Der Schaltzug wird bei Yeti aber außer an den Enden (Schalthebel und Schaltwerk) nirgends geklemmt. 
Ich bin wirklich ratlos.


----------



## schmima (22. Januar 2018)

phc schrieb:


> Die Kette ist eher auf der kurzen Seite, so dass es allenfalls Probleme auf den großen Ritzeln hätte geben können. Rein von der Messung wäre ein Kettenglied mehr ganz korrekt. Es ist aber nur das kleinste Ritzel, das nicht mitspielt. Wie gesagt läuft die Schaltung ansonsten butterweich. Rein mechanisch kann es eigentlich nur an zuviel Restspannung im Schaltzug liegen. Selbst wenn ich dann aber die Spannung am Schalthebel ganz rausnehme, läuft es nicht auf das kleinste Ritzel. Daher die Überlegung, dass es durch die Verlegung selbst behindert wird. Der Schaltzug wird bei Yeti aber außer an den Enden (Schalthebel und Schaltwerk) nirgends geklemmt.
> Ich bin wirklich ratlos.



Genauso war es bei mir. Ich hatte die Kette erst im Stand gekürzt und hatte dann immer Probleme auf den kleinen Ritzeln. Als ich 2 Glieder eingesetzt habe und im eingefederten Zustand abgelängt hatte konnte ich vernünftig einstellen.

Ist zwar unlogisch, wa4 aber tatsächlich so. Auch wenn mir ne vernünftige Erklärung dafür fehlt. Vielleicht liegts da dran das du die B Schraube auf dem größten Ritzel falsch einstellst wenn die Kette zu kurz ist und es deshalb dann auch auf dem kleins5en nicht passt?

Grüße aus Gießen,
Marcel


----------



## phc (22. Januar 2018)

O.k. Vielen Dank, Marcel!


----------



## phc (24. Januar 2018)

Also, an der Kettenlänge lag es nicht. 
Das Problem konnte ich nun trotzdem lösen. Bislang hatte ich die Eagle exakt wie in der Anleitung eingestellt. Den äußeren Anschlag auf das kleine Ritzel begrenzt. In zwei anderen Rädern hat dies so auch wunderbar funktioniert. Zum Testen hatte ich nun den Anschlag auf die äußere Seite des kleinen Ritzels eingestellt. Damit kann ich nun auch im SAG ganz runterschalten.


----------



## decay (24. Januar 2018)

@phc In der Videoanleitung erzählt der SRAM Mann das ähnlich, leicht nach aussen versetzt.


----------



## phc (24. Januar 2018)

Ja, habe ich jetzt auch gesehen. Wie so oft im Leben hätte ein Blick in die Bedienungsanleitung viel Mühe erspart. Wobei ich beschworen hätte, es anders gelesen zu haben...


----------



## Tony1984 (11. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen, bin auf der suche nach einer alternative zum sehr teuren yeti si fett. Wollte mir folgendes fett zulegen: Liqui Moly 3520 LM 47 Langzeitfett + MoS2

Weiss jemand ob man das für den si benutzen kann? Das von fox empfohlene mobilegrease xhp 222 special finde ich nirgends.... Danke voraus


----------



## rsr (12. März 2018)

Hi ich habe ein 2015er SB5c in Größe L, bei dem mir der Fox Float etwas zu progressiv ist. Fahre eher Touren und trails bis S2.
Den Fox habe ich schon geöffnet um evtl. Volumenspacer zu reduzieren. Waren aber keine drin.
Bin nun am überlegen einen Monarch RT3 einzubauen. Weiß jemand welcher Tune da sinnvoll ist? Kenne das Übersetzungsverhältnis beim SB5c nicht, bzw. ob das Yeti linear, progressiv oder degressiv ausgelegt ist. Der Standardtune beim Monarch im Aftermarket ist M/M  S/320.
Passt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phc (12. März 2018)

rsr schrieb:


> Hi ich habe ein 2015er SB5c in Größe L, bei dem mir der Fox Float etwas zu progressiv ist. Fahre eher Touren und trails bis S2.



Hast Du die Einstellungen am Fox geändert? Das Yeti lässt am Hinterbau durchaus mehr SAG zu. Bei 25% wirkt er tatsächlich sehr fest. Er lässt sich aber auch auf 30-35% einstellen. Damit ist er sehr viel weicher. Gleichzeitig die Low-speed Kompression auf 1.


----------



## rsr (12. März 2018)

Hi, ja fahre schon mit etwas mehr Sag. Ob es 30-35% sind, muß ich mal schauen. Low speed steht auf 1. Hat mich auch gewundert, das keine Volumenspacer drin sind. Scheint wirklich für deutlich aktivere Biker als mich abgestimmt zu sein


----------



## Droeschmachine (15. August 2018)

Tag Leute,

Ich brauche dringend eure Hilfe. Habe die Möglichkeit zu einem gutem Kurs einen SB6C Rahmen zu bekommen in Größe M. Das letzte Jahr bin ich das neue Nomad v4 in L gefahren. Ist schon sau lang das Nomad. Ich bin ungefahr 1,82m und habe eine Schrittlänge von 78cm, klassisch langer Oberkörper und kurze Beine  Würde das SB6C in m passen, oder würdet ihr mir davon abraten?
Danke für eure Hilfe!
Alex


----------



## Paddy_G (15. August 2018)

Zu klein behaupte ich definitiv!
Und was heißt guter Kurs, ich würde behaupten spätestens nächstes Jahr gibt es was neues!


----------



## _Olli (15. August 2018)

Droeschmachine schrieb:


> Tag Leute,
> 
> Ich brauche dringend eure Hilfe. Habe die Möglichkeit zu einem gutem Kurs einen SB6C Rahmen zu bekommen in Größe M. Das letzte Jahr bin ich das neue Nomad v4 in L gefahren. Ist schon sau lang das Nomad. Ich bin ungefahr 1,82m und habe eine Schrittlänge von 78cm, klassisch langer Oberkörper und kurze Beine  Würde das SB6C in m passen, oder würdet ihr mir davon abraten?
> Danke für eure Hilfe!
> Alex


Was ist denn ein guter Kurs für dich? Neu oder gebraucht?


----------



## grazer21 (5. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Leute!
Habt ihr Erfahrung mit den Rahmengrößen?
Ich bin 183 groß
Ist der Yeti SB6 Rahmen in XL zu groß für mich?

Lg


----------



## _Olli (5. Dezember 2018)

bin 183 und hab L - XL sollte zu groß sein


----------



## Turbo-D (5. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin 1,82 und fahre das 2018er sb5lr in L. Das passt super. 
Ein sb6 in XL hab ich Mal Probe gefahren, das war für mich viel zu groß


----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (13. Februar 2019)

Hab vor kurzem mein SB5.5 Rahmenset bekommen und bin gerade am Aufbauen. Falls ihr euch das ansehen wollt 

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mein-traum-vom-yeti-sb-5-5-aufbauthread.885141/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## makakee (11. März 2019)

Hallo, kurze Frage - hat jemand einen DHX2 für das Yeti SB6C abzugeben? 
216x63 wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Mit 2Pos. Lever 
Daaaaanke für Antworten


----------



## evilsheep26 (11. März 2019)

Ich hätte einen x2 mit mst Tuning für das sb6 c abzugeben ( 2pos)


----------



## makakee (11. März 2019)

evilsheep26 schrieb:


> Ich hätte einen x2 mit mst Tuning für das sb6 c abzugeben ( 2pos)



dank dir! Den fahre ich auch gerade ohne Tuning. Ich würde gerne die Coil Variante ausprobieren.


----------



## Martin1508 (15. März 2019)

Hallo Zusammen, bräuchte mal eben das Schwarmwissen. Baue zur Zeit ein SB6 auf und zum ersten Mal x01 Eagle mit 32er Blatt. Auf wie viel Glieder habt ihr die Kette gekürzt? Wenn mal jemand zählen könnte, wäre super. Ist ein large Rahmen aber das macht den Braten wohl nicht fett. VG


----------



## davez (21. April 2019)

Interessantes Video zum Austausch des switch infinity links. Ich finde die Yetis absolute Traumbikes, aber das System ist für mich ein Grund, warum ich noch nicht schwach geworden bin. Anscheinend ist er nicht für schlechtes / nasses Wetter sondern für südkalifornisches Klima konzipiert worden:


----------



## Martin1508 (21. April 2019)

davez schrieb:


> Interessantes Video zum Austausch des switch infinity links. Ich finde die Yetis absolute Traumbikes, aber das System ist für mich ein Grund, warum ich noch nicht schwach geworden bin. Anscheinend ist er nicht für schlechtes / nasses Wetter sondern für südkalifornisches Klima konzipiert worden:



Wir werden sehen. Bin bisher eher heavy duty bikes von Nicolai gefahren. Gerade die Generationen ab Ion16 hatten eine gute bis sehr gute Lagerung. Ich wohne im Sauerland wo es bekanntlich ziemlich häufig regnet. Mal schauen was die zierlichen Lager und der Infinity ♾ am SB6 so aushalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phc (21. April 2019)

Seit einem Jahr nutze ich das SB5 als Endurobike. Den Inf.link säubere und schmiere ich wie die Kette nach jeder Tour. Meiner sieht aus wie neu. Und wir haben auch viel im Matsch gespielt.


----------



## Martin1508 (21. April 2019)

phc schrieb:


> Seit einem Jahr nutze ich das SB5 als Endurobike. Den Inf.link säubere und schmiere ich wie die Kette nach jeder Tour. Meiner sieht aus wie neu. Und wir haben auch viel im Matsch gespielt.


Okay,
Cool. Wie genau gehst du vor? schmierst du den ♾ Link jedesmal per Fettpresse ab?


----------



## phc (21. April 2019)

Jup. Säubern, dann Fett über den Abschmiernippel


----------



## davez (21. April 2019)

phc schrieb:


> Jup. Säubern, dann Fett über den Abschmiernippel


Wow, nach jeder Fahrt? Puh, ich bin da eher von der groben Variante und bei meinen anderen Bikes war der Kuschelkurs nicht notwendig, damit sie hielten. Klingt nach einer high maintanance lady, diese Yeti


----------



## makakee (22. April 2019)

Auf keinen Fall nach jeder Fahrt. 40h Intervalle reichen vollkommen aus. Mehr ist laut Yeti sogar kontraproduktiv. Ich fahre das Bike jetzt drei Jahre bei Wind und Wetter. Bis dahin hatte ich eher Probleme mit dem Lager als mit dem Link


----------



## Martin1508 (22. April 2019)

makakee schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall nach jeder Fahrt. 40h Intervalle reichen vollkommen aus. Mehr ist laut Yeti sogar kontraproduktiv. Ich fahre das Bike jetzt drei Jahre bei Wind und Wetter. Bis dahin hatte ich eher Probleme mit dem Lager als mit dem Link



Die Aussage gefällt mir deutlich besser.


----------



## Steefan (26. April 2019)

Hallo,
ich würde gern eine 170er Sattelstütze (Crank Brother Highline) in meinem Yeti SB6 (Modell 2017) in Größe L verbauen. Von der 465mm langen Stütze sollen die zur Verfügung stehenden 307mm komplett im Sattelrohr verschwinden. Ein bisschen Platz braucht ja auch noch der Leitungsabgang und genau da bin ich mir unsicher, ob das ohne Stauchung klappen würde. Hat jemand zufällig schon eine 170er ähnlicher Länge eingebaut und teilt seine Erfahrungen? Vielen Dank.


----------



## Zweiradahrer (1. Mai 2019)

Hab ne Oneup in 170mm bei mir im sb6 verbaut, keine Probleme. Funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## Steefan (1. Mai 2019)

Danke. Grad eben habe ich die CB Highline in 170 eingebaut... geht auch.


----------



## MTBwato (6. Mai 2019)

makakee schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall nach jeder Fahrt. 40h Intervalle reichen vollkommen aus. Mehr ist laut Yeti sogar kontraproduktiv. Ich fahre das Bike jetzt drei Jahre bei Wind und Wetter. Bis dahin hatte ich eher Probleme mit dem Lager als mit dem Link



Ich schmiere den Link immer nach Gefühl. Das ist wahrscheinlich öfter als 40 Stunden. Wenn man eh mal sauber gemacht hat und Kette schmiert. Jedes Jahr baue ich den Link auch komplett auseinander und mache ihn richtig sauber. Seit über drei Jahren sind da kaum Gebrauchspuren zu erkennen. Lager habe ich auch erst einmal gewechselt. Ich würde das Yeti auf keinen Fall Wartungsaufwendiger bezeichnen als andere (hatte vorher ein Nicolai Ion 16).

Gruß Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## makakee (21. Mai 2019)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Die Aussage gefällt mir deutlich besser.


 Hier der offizielle Servicelink von Fox:
https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike&id=465


----------



## gruftmaedel (8. Juni 2019)

Hi, habe mir gestern auch ein SB6 (2018er) gekauft.
Würde jetzt gerne Dämpfer und Sattelstütze tauschen und bräuchte dafür die Einbaumaße bzw. Rohrdurchmesser von dem Rahmen.


----------



## Zweiradahrer (8. Juni 2019)

Gute Wahl! 
Sattelstütze 30.9 und Dämpfer 216x63


----------



## gruftmaedel (14. Juni 2019)

Habe mich für eine Fox DHX2 entschieden und dachte ich frag mal hier noch nach, ob jemand mit mir seine Erfahrungen teilen kann, welche LBS Feder am besten passt.
Wiege 90 KG und wie gesagt geht ums SB6.


----------



## makakee (15. Juni 2019)

Fahre bei 75 kg eine 450er und voll bepackt auch mal eine 500er. Tendenziell würde ich es etwas straffer fahren da der Hinterbau schon linear ist und mit Stahlfeder zum durchschlagen tendiert.


----------



## breakaholic (16. Juni 2019)

Gibt es eigentlich Updates bzgl. der Lackqualität? Fahre momentan das 2016er SB6c in grün und da ist die Farbe mehr oder weniger eine Katastrophe. Überlege jetzt auf das 2018er SB6 in grau umzusteigen, fährt sich einfach zu gut das bike.


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Juni 2019)

Mich würde mal interessieren wieviel Luft ihr beim SB6 in Gabel & Dämpfer fahrt bei wieviel Gewicht (fahrfertig). Vielleicht können wir da mal ein Paar Infos zusammentragen. Bei der Gabel wären auch der Federweg, also 160 oder 170 und evtl noch die Anzahl an Spacer interessant.


----------



## breakaholic (23. Juni 2019)

Kann hier jemand einen Vergleich zwischen dem SB6 und SB150 anstellen? Vor dem Hintergrund meiner Größe von 1.98m erscheint es mir wohl nicht mehr zeitgemäß das SB6 mit 459 reach zu fahren.


----------



## gruftmaedel (28. Juli 2019)

So, hätte da noch 2 Umbauten vor und bräuchte dazu mal wieder ein paar klüge Köpfe.
Will ein neuen Steuersatz und eine neue Kurbel.
Bei dem Steuersatz gibt es ja etliche Versionen, welche kommt denn auf das 2018er Yeti SB6 und welche Marke lohnt sich? 
Desweiteren möchte ich eine XX1 Kurbel anbauen, jedoch mein Kettenblatt beibehalten. Kann ich da einfach zb. die neue DUB XX1 kaufen und die passt dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBwato (29. Juli 2019)

gruftmaedel schrieb:


> So, hätte da noch 2 Umbauten vor und bräuchte dazu mal wieder ein paar klüge Köpfe.
> Will ein neuen Steuersatz und eine neue Kurbel.
> Bei dem Steuersatz gibt es ja etliche Versionen, welche kommt denn auf das 2018er Yeti SB6 und welche Marke lohnt sich?
> Desweiteren möchte ich eine XX1 Kurbel anbauen, jedoch mein Kettenblatt beibehalten. Kann ich da einfach zb. die neue DUB XX1 kaufen und die passt dann?


Da gibt es nicht so viel zu beachten. Du musst nur auf den Boost Hinterbau Rücksicht nehmen. Also ein Kettenblatt mit 3mm Offset. 
Der Steuersatz muss Vollintegriert sein. Oben 44mm und unten 56mm. Ich habe einen Chris King InSet i2, welcher seit vier Saisons noch keine Probleme macht. Ein Cane Creek 40 oder Acros ZS wird es aber genauso machen.


----------



## 21XC12 (16. November 2019)

Fährt hier noch jemand den Float X2 im SB6? Ich hatte bei 205 psi, 2 Volumespacer bei 90 kg immernoch Durchschläge. Fährt noch jemand hier den Dämpfer und kann mal was zum Setup sagen?


----------



## sun909 (28. November 2019)

Hi,
Kollege mag sich ein SB5 Lunch Ride zulegen.

Ich soll beraten und bin ehrlich gesagt ziemlich blank, was die Marke betrifft 

Frage:
1. gibt es einen Nachfolger in 27.5? SB xx? Die mit Hängebauch, aber Trinkflaschenhalter?
2. hinten läuft ein 2.4er Maxxis auf 30er Innenweite sauber durch?
3. kann man noch 2-fach fahren oder ist der Hinterbau nur auf 1-Fach ausgelegt?
4. Lackqualität in Türkis? Taugt oder ähnlich schlecht wie bei Speci?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
Grüße


----------



## _Olli (28. November 2019)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Kollege mag sich ein SB5 Lunch Ride zulegen.
> 
> Ich soll beraten und bin ehrlich gesagt ziemlich blank, was die Marke betrifft
> ...


1. https://www.yeticycles.com/bikes/sb140
2. Könnte sehr eng werden. 
3. Nur einfach 
4. Lack ist gut. Trotzdem würde ich ne Folie drüber machen.


----------



## COLKURTZ (29. November 2019)

Ich habe mir diese Woche ein SB5 Lunch Ride aufgebaut. Wie wahrscheinlich viele fahre ich bislang und gefühlt mit "zuviel Bike" zu 95% der Zeit durch die Gegend (Enduros mit 160-170mm in meinem Fuhrpark). Deswegen ist die Wahl auf ein SB5 gefallen. Meinen Aufbau des neues SB5 LR werde ich die Tage mit Foto und Beschreibung mal vorstellen.

Zum Hinterbau erst mal eine Überlegung - ob ich ein Mehr an Federweg brauche, werde ich erst _erfahren_. Mit dem Dämpfer 210x50 werden 127mm Federweg realisiert. Ich habe den DPX2 Factory mit 50mm Stroke. Es sind aber auch 140mm möglich, Zitat:
_For Nate [Hills'] to be perfectly equipped for the rough trails of the NZ Enduro race, he used a Super Deluxe shock with a little more stroke instead of the classic RockShox Monarch Plus, and so gets 140 mm instead of 127 mm travel out of the rear end._
Enduro Artikel zu Nate Hills' SB5

Technische Frage, wer weiß es oder wer hat das schon an seinem SB5 realisiert:
Ein Dämpfer in der nächst gängigen Größe 210x*55* müsste bummelig 10% mehr Federweg ergeben, somit müsste man bei etwa 140mm Federweg landen, was immer noch gut mit (m)einer 160mm Gabel harmonieren sollte.
Passt das? Ist der Hinterbau freigängig genug dafür?


----------



## davez (29. November 2019)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Ich habe mir diese Woche ein SB5 Lunch Ride aufgebaut. Wie wahrscheinlich viele fahre ich bislang und gefühlt mit "zuviel Bike" zu 95% der Zeit durch die Gegend (Enduros mit 160-170mm in meinem Fuhrpark). Deswegen ist die Wahl auf ein SB5 gefallen. Meinen Aufbau des neues SB5 LR werde ich die Tage mit Foto und Beschreibung mal vorstellen.
> 
> Zum Hinterbau erst mal eine Überlegung - ob ich ein Mehr an Federweg brauche, werde ich erst _erfahren_. Mit dem Dämpfer 210x50 werden 127mm Federweg realisiert. Ich habe den DPX2 Factory mit 50mm Stroke. Es sind aber auch 140mm möglich, Zitat:
> _For Nate [Hills'] to be perfectly equipped for the rough trails of the NZ Enduro race, he used a Super Deluxe shock with a little more stroke instead of the classic RockShox Monarch Plus, and so gets 140 mm instead of 127 mm travel out of the rear end._
> ...


Klasse, Glückwunsch! Was ist eigentlich die maximale Reifenbreite hinten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phc (29. November 2019)

Ich fahre hinten DHRII 2.5 auf Felgen mit 35mm Innenweite ohne Platzprobleme. 
Die Informationen zum Dämpferupgrade würden mich auch sehr interessieren. Aktuell sind meine 160mm Federweg der Fox36 zu viel für den Standarddämpfer


----------



## sun909 (30. November 2019)

_Olli schrieb:


> 1. https://www.yeticycles.com/bikes/sb140
> 2. Könnte sehr eng werden.
> 3. Nur einfach
> 4. Lack ist gut. Trotzdem würde ich ne Folie drüber machen.



Danke schön kam für deine Antworten.

Ideale Gabel ist 150 oder 160? 

Das Fahrwerk soll ja nicht so plüschig sein, das kommt dem Kollegen hoffentlich entgegen. 

Ist das Rad bergauf eine Wucht oder eher geht so?

Grüße


----------



## _Olli (30. November 2019)

sun909 schrieb:


> Danke schön kam für deine Antworten.
> 
> Ideale Gabel ist 150 oder 160?
> 
> ...



da müsstest du mir sagen ob du das sb5 oder das sb140 meinst


----------



## sun909 (30. November 2019)

_Olli schrieb:


> da müsstest du mir sagen ob du das sb5 oder das sb140 meinst



Sorry, SB5 Lunch Ride


----------



## _Olli (30. November 2019)

sun909 schrieb:


> Danke schön kam für deine Antworten.
> 
> Ideale Gabel ist 150 oder 160?
> 
> ...


sb5 - definitiv 160 mm
beim FW .... is so nen empfindungs ding - das macht ja bekanntlich jeder anders.
es geht, wie die neueren yeti alle, recht gut bergauf. 

https://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/de/?a=53338    falls es ein selbst aufbau werden soll. preis ist heiß 
und, ich hätte auch ne nagelneu vario zum verkaufen die passen würde


----------



## COLKURTZ (2. Dezember 2019)

Hier mein frischer Aufbau des SB5 LR. Der neue Rahmen ist von gocycle. Normaler Weise hat der türkise Rahmen orange Applikationen. Das mochte ich nicht und ich habe es hellblau überlebt. 


SB5 LR (2018) in Gr. M 
Fox DPX2 Factory
MZ Bomber Z1, getravelt auf 160mm (noch Einsparpotential, ggf. 34 oder Pike)
Shimano Saint
GX Eagle
Newmen SL A25 (weitere, dickere LRS vorhanden)
13,15 kg ohne Pedale


----------



## FR4NKY82 (11. Februar 2020)

Servus. Kann mir jemand verraten, was genau das für schmiernippel am infinity switch sind, da ich mir für meine vorhandene fettpresse nen passenden Aufsatz zulegen möchte... 

greetz 
Franky


----------



## 21XC12 (12. Februar 2020)

Für das Fett in den Switch infinity Link zu pressen. Sollte mit jeder gängigen Fettpresse gehen. Dauert aber ewig bis Fett an den Dichtungen austritt.


----------



## Jörn Duensing (1. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bräuchte mal Hilfe zum Switch Infinity. 
Bei meinem SB6c verabschiedet sich so langsam die Kashima Beschichtung an einem der beiden Switch Infinity Führungsbolzen.

Ja, ich weiss dass es die nicht einzeln gibt (zumindest nicht offiziell) 
Da ich den Preis für die Ersatzeinheit aber massivst überzogen finde bzw. es doof ist das ich wegen einem Teil gleich eine ganze Führungseinheit tauschen muss suche ich hier brauchbaren Ersatz.

Wenn jemand noch einen aus einer ausgebauten Einheit übrig hat oder weiss, wie man da dran kommt wäre ich dankbar. 

Danke schonmal und happy Trails
Jörn


----------



## phc (1. Mai 2020)

Eine Möglichkeit zum Bezug der Einzelteile kenne ich leider nicht. Wenn sich aber die Beschichtung löst, muss es in der Buchsenführung ein Problem geben, so dass ich nicht nur den Bolzen tauschen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebolito (23. Mai 2020)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Für das Fett in den Switch infinity Link zu pressen. Sollte mit jeder gängigen Fettpresse gehen. Dauert aber ewig bis Fett an den Dichtungen austritt.



Nix mit Nippel davor um eine halbe Drehung öffnen ? Da scheiden sich irgendwie die Geister...Danke !


----------



## sebolito (23. Mai 2020)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Hier mein frischer Aufbau des SB5 LR. Der neue Rahmen ist von gocycle. Normaler Weise hat der türkise Rahmen orange Applikationen. Das mochte ich nicht und ich habe es hellblau überlebt.
> 
> 
> SB5 LR (2018) in Gr. M
> ...



Sieht mega schick aus !!! Hab mir auch ein SB6 T Frame gegönnt. War im "Angebot"


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Mai 2020)

sebolito schrieb:


> Nix mit Nippel davor um eine halbe Drehung öffnen ? Da scheiden sich irgendwie die Geister...Danke !


Alles schon versucht. Quillt dann überall raus nur nicht da wo es soll. Find die Schmiernippel ehrlich gesagt scheiße. Das könnten die mal überarbeiten, so dass das auch funktioniert. Das beste ist wohl den Link auszubauen, zu zerlegen, säubern, fetten und wieder einbauen. Ist natürlich schon aufwendig aber so oft muss man es ja nicht machen. Damit über die Schmiernippel Fett an den Dichtungen austritt muss ich gefühlt ne Stunde auf der Fettpresse rumdrücken. Voll der Rotz!


----------



## Steefan (24. Mai 2020)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Voll der Rotz!



Ich schiebe das schon seit einem halben Jahr vor mir her... voll motivierend Deine Erfahrungen. 
Hast Du die Original-Yeti-Fettpresse genommen?


----------



## Martin1508 (24. Mai 2020)

Steefan schrieb:


> Ich schiebe das schon seit einem halben Jahr vor mir her... voll motivierend Deine Erfahrungen.
> Hast Du die Original-Yeti-Fettpresse genommen?


Das hat bei meinem SB6 immer wunderbar geklappt...


----------



## sebolito (24. Mai 2020)

Bis jetzt finde ich es ziemlich fummelig - man hat für meine Begriffe weder Gefühl noch eine saubere Kontrollfunktion darüber, ob man es grundsätzlich richtig macht und wann das System genug hat.


----------



## Gus_henson (25. Mai 2020)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe auch mal eine Frage an die Community.
heute habe ich meinen dämpfer ausgebaut weil ich mal wieder die Lager checken wollte. Hinterbau läuft ganz geschmeidig obwohl er aussieht wie Schweins. Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, wenn ich die Schwinge Richtung maximale Einfederung bewege dann sehe ich am Switch infinity eine Stelle an der sich die Kashima Beschichtung ablöst.

was meint ihr, muss ich den link gleicht tauschen. Geht der noch? Wie gesagt performance ist ganz okay.

Legt ihr tatsächlich die 365€ hin und das Ding zu tauschen ?

vielen Dank im Voraus. 
happy trails


----------



## Gus_henson (25. Mai 2020)

Jörn Duensing schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bräuchte mal Hilfe zum Switch Infinity.
> Bei meinem SB6c verabschiedet sich so langsam die Kashima Beschichtung an einem der beiden Switch Infinity Führungsbolzen.
> 
> ...



jörn wie hast du dein Problem gelöst?


----------



## paddler (26. Mai 2020)

Zum Thema Fettpresse: ich wärme leicht an, lege ein Stück festen Gummi, ca 1-2 mm stark mit einem kleinen Loch, über den Sitz des Schmiernippels. Das Dichtet die Flächen so ab dass das Fett seinen Weg findet und nicht seitwärts raus quillt.
Druck brauchts noch immer ordentlich, aber so gehts bei mir. Ohne den Gummi - bei mir keine Chance. Habe allerdings auch keine Yeti Fettpresse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBwato (27. Mai 2020)

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich habe auch mal eine Frage an die Community.
> heute habe ich meinen dämpfer ausgebaut weil ich mal wieder die Lager checken wollte. Hinterbau läuft ganz geschmeidig obwohl er aussieht wie Schweins. Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, wenn ich die Schwinge Richtung maximale Einfederung bewege dann sehe ich am Switch infinity eine Stelle an der sich die Kashima Beschichtung ablöst.
> ...


Bei mir sah der Link ähnlich aus. Bin aber nicht drum herum gekommen einen neuen zu kaufen.
Wenn du eine Rechnung vorweisen kannst und Erstbesitzer bist (geht auch als Zweitbesitzer, wenn man ordentlich fragt), solltest du bei Yeti nachfragen. Die sind da eigentlich sehr kulant.
Ich hatte jedoch keine Rechnung mehr, daher keine Chance. Den alten Link habe ich aber noch gut verkauft bekommen.

MfG Markus


----------



## Jörn Duensing (5. Juni 2020)

Gus_henson schrieb:


> jörn wie hast du dein Problem gelöst?


Ich hab jetzt erstmal die beiden Führungsbolzen von vorne nach hinten getauscht und oben / unten gedreht. 
Auf allen Bildern die ich von "verschlissenen Führungen" gefunden habe ist es immer die hintere obere Seite die betroffen ist bzw. am stärksten betroffen ist. 
Zudem habe ich die 4 Schrauben am Rahmen erstmal nur ganz leicht angezogen und die Führung ein paar mal bewegt um sicher zu gehen, dass sie möglichst genau sitzt. Durch Toleranz der Schraublöcher kann man das Switch Infinity ca. 2-3 zehntel verspannen.
Da der Rahmen jetzt 6 Jahre im Einsatz ist hoffe ich einfach mal , dass er so noch 2 Jahre durchsteht. 


Bei der Aktion gab es dann auch gleich mal einen Satz frischer Lager. 
Auch das ist nicht trivial die einzubauen ohne die Lager dann beim Einbau des Dogbone zu verspannen. 

Ich werde berichten ;-)


----------



## Jörn Duensing (5. Juni 2020)

paddler schrieb:


> Zum Thema Fettpresse: ich wärme leicht an, lege ein Stück festen Gummi, ca 1-2 mm stark mit einem kleinen Loch, über den Sitz des Schmiernippels. Das Dichtet die Flächen so ab dass das Fett seinen Weg findet und nicht seitwärts raus quillt.
> Druck brauchts noch immer ordentlich, aber so gehts bei mir. Ohne den Gummi - bei mir keine Chance. Habe allerdings auch keine Yeti Fettpresse.



Ja ja, das kenne ich auch. 
Ich habe auch die Finish Line Fettpresse. Bei der ersten Presse kam das Fett überall raus ausser am Switch. 
Bei der zweiten habe ich dann erstmal alles was man an dem Ding zerlegen kann mit Teflon Band abgedichtet und die Düse auf 2mm aufgebohrt. 
Und schon gehts ;-) 

Die Schmiernippel muss man nicht locker drehen. Geht so wie sie eingebaut sind. 
Bis das Fett an den Führungen austritt dauert es aber auch ne Weile bzw. nach dem ersten km Fahrt quillt dann noch einiges nach. 

Gruß Jörn


----------



## Deleted 529490 (5. Juni 2020)

Hallo liebe Yetifans,
Kann mir einer mitteilen was der maximale Bremsscheibendurchmesser am Yeti SB5 Rahmen  ist ? 
Viele lieben Dank


----------



## _Olli (5. Juni 2020)

YetiMicha schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Yetifans,
> Kann mir einer mitteilen was der maximale Bremsscheibendurchmesser am Yeti SB5 Rahmen  ist ?
> Viele lieben Dank


sollten 200er sein


----------



## Gus_henson (9. Juni 2020)

Tony1984 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bin auf der suche nach einer alternative zum sehr teuren yeti si fett. Wollte mir folgendes fett zulegen: Liqui Moly 3520 LM 47 Langzeitfett + MoS2
> 
> Weiss jemand ob man das für den si benutzen kann? Das von fox empfohlene mobilegrease xhp 222 special finde ich nirgends.... Danke voraus


Hey Tony,
 Sorry mein alter Beitrag war eine fehlinformation. Das war das falsche Fett
Hat jemand mittlerweile das xhp222 Spezial gefunden bzw. geht auch das xhp 222 ? 
Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manill (11. Juni 2020)

Gus_henson schrieb:


> Hey Tony,
> Sorry mein alter Beitrag war eine fehlinformation. Das war das falsche Fett
> Hat jemand mittlerweile das xhp222 Spezial gefunden bzw. geht auch das xhp 222 ?
> Ride on





			https://www.motoroeldirekt.at/mobilgrease-xhp-222-schmierfett-0-4kg-821670


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Juni 2020)

Steefan schrieb:


> Ich schiebe das schon seit einem halben Jahr vor mir her... voll motivierend Deine Erfahrungen.
> Hast Du die Original-Yeti-Fettpresse genommen?


Ja ich habe die original Fettpresse. Ich dachte erst es liegt an der Fettpresse und wollte diese reklamieren. Ich habe die Presse dann zurückbekommen mit der Rückmeldung das die Presse einwandfrei funktioniert. Die Tube Fett ist mir geplatzt und da bekam ich eine neue aus Kulanz. Das die Tube geplatzt ist hat wohl daran gelegen, dass die Schmiernippel bzw. die Wege dahinter durch welche das Fett den Weg ins Innere des Links findet zu eng sind und verstopfen. Dann drückt man wie verrückt auf der Presse rum bis das Fett entweder den Weg ins Innere schafft oder die Tube platzt. Oder es schießt vorne raus wenn man die Presse absetzt. Das Problem ist also nicht die Presse sondern die Schmiernippel die nicht durchgängig sind. Da müsste Yeti mal nachbessern. Wenn man überlegt was der Rahmen kostet finde ich es doch sehr ärgerlich. Vielleicht wurde auch nicht richtig entgratet und deswegen verstopft das Teil. Zumindest finde ich das bei einem so teuren Bauteil schlecht gelöst.


----------



## Steefan (17. Juni 2020)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Die Tube Fett ist mir geplatzt...



Ist mir tatsächlich auch passiert.

Letzten Freitag das Thema mit der Yeti-Fettpresse angegangen: Das Bike & die Tube erstmal schön eine Stunde in die Sonne gelegt, damit sich alles soft erwärmen kann und dann fing es schon damit an, dass das Gewinde der Presse eigentlich nicht zum Gewinde der Tube passt... also irgendwie draufgewürgt. Und dann mit dem Pumpen begonnen: Das Bike lag auf dem Boden um mehr Druck ausüben zu können. Auch nach 100x Pumpen kam nichts... dann den anderen Kolben probiert... mit dem gleichen Erfolg... aber nach ca. 100 weiteren Pumpstößen (immer schön zwischendurch die Tube geknetet) stellte ich dann irgendwann fest, dass das Fett doch auf der mir abgewandten Seite (und auch nur unten) reichlich rausgequollen war. Damit war ich dann für diesen Kolben "zufrieden" und habe mich wieder dem anderen Kolben gewidmet. Musste dann irgendwann ohne sichtbaren Erfolg abbrechen, weil ich zum biken verabredet war. Mindestens eine Stunde habe ich damit verbracht. Nach der Bikerunde konnte ich dann aber immerhin feststellen, dass das Fett ringförmig auf den Kolben ausgetreten war.

Ich freu mich schon auf nächste Mal.

Das ganze System ist Mist finde ich. Wenn man schon eine Presse nur für diesen einen Zweck auf den Markt wirft, warum dann nicht gleich mit Schraubgewinde? Dieses wechselseitige Quetschen und Drücken ohne auch nur die geringste Rückmeldung ***) ging mir reichlich auf die Nerven.

Nächste Woche ist das Tallboy dran... mal gucken wie Santa Cruz sich mit ihrer Fettpresse schlägt.



EDIT: ***) Mit Ausnahme des Platzens der Tube natürlich


----------



## Feloni (21. Juni 2020)

Da ich bislang leider nichts dazu finden konnte:
Kann mir jemand den maximal zulässigen Bremsscheibendurchmesser für den SB5C (2019) Hinterbau nennen? Ich will eine 200er Scheibe montieren.
Besten Dank.


----------



## Deleted 529490 (22. Juni 2020)

Feloni schrieb:


> Da ich bislang leider nichts dazu finden konnte:
> Kann mir jemand den maximal zulässigen Bremsscheibendurchmesser für den SB5C (2019) Hinterbau nennen? Ich will eine 200er Scheibe montieren.
> Besten Dank.



Ich konnte dazu auch nix finden. Deswegen habe ich weiter oben nachgefragt und ein freundlicher User hat geantwortet, dass er wohl bis 200er scheiben zulässig wäre.


----------



## tomac85 (27. Juni 2020)

Ging durch wie en heißes Messer durch Butter ...


----------



## Steefan (27. Juni 2020)

Autsch!

Erläuterst Du den näheren Hintergrund?

(Bis heute habe ich nicht geglaubt, dass man den von Yeti vorgeschlagenen Trinkflaschenhalter auch als solchen nutzen kann)


----------



## 21XC12 (30. Juni 2020)

tomac85 schrieb:


> Ging durch wie en heißes Messer durch Butter ...


Boa wtf ich sterbe!!! Story dazu bitte!!!


----------



## tomac85 (6. Juli 2020)

Hatte en Garantiefall und wurde gebeten den Rahmen zu zerstören um einen neuen Hauptrahmen zu bekommen..

War irgendwie schmerzhaft die Säge anzusetzen


----------



## Steefan (6. Juli 2020)

Hättest Du Dir besser irgendeinen Rahmen vom Schrott besorgt und den dann zersägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomac85 (9. Juli 2020)

...


----------



## sun909 (12. Juli 2020)

Moin,
ich suche ein Bild eines Yeti, Farbe türkis samt passend lackierter Gabel (nicht Decals).

Hat jemand sowas parat?

Danke!


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Juli 2020)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich suche ein Bild eines Yeti, Farbe türkis samt passend lackierter Gabel (nicht Decals).
> 
> Hat jemand sowas parat?
> ...


----------



## Deleted 529490 (29. Juli 2020)

Hi Yetifans,
Reifenfreiheit
Ist die Angabe korrekt, dass der Hinterbau vom Yeti SB5 2019 bis 2.8" freigegeben ist ? Hat jemand evtl sogar Erfahrung mit dieser breite ? 
Dankeschön im voraus und viel Spaß beim Biken ?


----------



## CasterTroy (30. Januar 2021)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

kann jemand sagen welche Größenempfehlung Yeti bei SB6 bei einer Größe von 1,60m mit einer Schrittlänge 77cm angibt? Sollte in S liegen, oder doch (noch XS).

Grüße


----------



## sebolito (31. Januar 2021)

Das ist ein sehr wichtiges Thema. Kann man viel falsch machen finde ich. Ähnlich wie bei Kleidung gibt es Hersteller, welche deine Größe perfekt bedienen, bei anderen ist es dann entweder etwas zu klein oder zu Groß. Schau Dir dazu einfach den Sizechart von Yeti an. Yeti und Transition ist bei mir mit 1,85 in Large immer perfekt. Bei Santa und anderen Herstellern wäre ich da immer zwischen zwei Größen (L und XL). Ich hatte mal ein Devinci Troy in Large und das Bike war deutlich kleiner als zuvor mein Transition Patrol in Large.


----------



## CasterTroy (31. Januar 2021)

Danke Dir! Leider finde ich kaum bis gar keine Info, daher ja die Hoffnung hier. Wir stöbern mal etwas weiter.


----------



## sebolito (31. Januar 2021)




----------



## Sickgirl (31. Januar 2021)

Ich habe das Yeti SB5 in S und bin 1,61. das passt für mich perfekt. Ich habe Stütze gegen eine Vecnum Nivo getauscht und so 152 Hub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebolito (31. Januar 2021)

Wenn man es ganz genau nach Sizing Chart nimmt, ist man mit 1,60 genau in der Mitte zwischen XS und S. Genau sowas werde zumindest ich immer vermeiden.


----------



## _Olli (31. Januar 2021)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Morgen,
> 
> kann jemand sagen welche Größenempfehlung Yeti bei SB6 bei einer Größe von 1,60m mit einer Schrittlänge 77cm angibt? Sollte in S liegen, oder doch (noch XS).
> 
> Grüße






original daten vom sb6


----------



## CasterTroy (31. Januar 2021)

Danke Euch


----------



## sebolito (31. Januar 2021)

Tendenziell etwas größer finde ich immer besser, kann man auch "schöner" klein machen. Zu klein und größer machen ist nicht so toll. Also nimm das S


----------



## CasterTroy (31. Januar 2021)

Da bin ich eben absolut bei Dir. Der "Kollege" wächst ja noch unaufhaltsam, zumindest wenn sich die Kühlschranktür weiterhin täglich dutzende Male öffnet


----------



## Deleted 574656 (25. Februar 2021)

Zu Switch Infinity fetten:
Bei mir funktioniert es nur wenn ich die Fettpresse exakt gerade ansetze und feste gegen den Nippel drücke. Und langsam das Fett reinpressen. Dafür muss ich die Nippel nicht öffnen. Mittlerweile hab ich Übung und es geht sehr easy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yuna (20. März 2021)

Hi Yetifreunde 
ich baue mir derzeit den Dpx2 in mein SB5 ein und muss mir aber für die hintere Aufnahme eine neue Buchse inkl. Gleitlager bestellen. Weiß zufällig jemand, wo ich die Maße (Innenbohrung, Einbaubreite) herausfinden kann?
Gruß ausm Pott


----------



## LeoJohnson (18. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab da momentan ein SB6 TURQ in XL nahezu jungfräulich mit 11-6, AXS etc komplett aufgebaut ab zu geben.

Bei Interesse ------> PM


----------

